# CODESYS auf dem Raspberry PI -jetzt verfügbar



## HausSPSler (20 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
so kurz vor Weihnachten....es gibt die Möglichkeit den Raspberry Pi als CODESYS SPS zu verwenden.


http://store.codesys.com/systeme/codesys-control-for-raspberry-pi-sl.html


Was kann die "PI CODESYS SPS" alles:

Ethercat Master
Profinet Master
Modbus Master / Slave
Modbus RTU Master / Slave
Ethernet / IP Scanner und Adapter
OPCUA Server

Webvisu (die "Neue" auch Android und Iphone)
RemoteTargetVisu
SoftMotion

PIFace (also eben IO's)
PIFace Control & Display
PICam ( Bilder mit der Pi Camera machen ausgelöst über die SPS)
I2C devices verwenden
SPI devices verwenden
OneWire Sensoren

Wie geht das?

Download CODESYS V3.5SPX aktuell verfügbare Version

http://store.codesys.com/engineering/codesys.html

1. CODESYS installieren
2. In CODESYS das Raspberry Pi Package installieren (direkt in CODESYS mit click auf den Einkaufwagen Icon)
alternativ im Browser das Package aus dem Store downloaden & dann in CODESYS installieren.

Image von RaspberryPi.org für PI auf SD Karte flashen dann mit dem PI booten.

https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/raspbian/

(am besten man schließ den per Netzwerk an DHCP an)..
Nach Neustart hat CODESYS ein zusätzliches Kommando unter Tools -> Update Raspberry PI
Damit den Pi scannen und die Runtime damit auf den PI installieren.

Dann die Pi SPS in CODESYS scannen - PI auswählen und z.B die Beispiele anschauen die mit dem Package mit installiert werden.
Finden tut man die Beispiele unter: "c:\Users\<Benutzername>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI"

Camera.project 
CameraStream.project
EtherCAT.project
I2CExamples.project 
PiFace.project
Webvisu.project PiFaceControlAndDisplay.project
OPCUA.project MCP3008Temperature.project
iPFaceIoDrv.project 
Webvisu.Project
Onewire.project
OPCUA.Project

Super Sache um IEC Programmierung allgemein und auch CODESYS zu lernen etc..


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2013)

Tja wenn nur nicht diese Laufzeitbegrenzung wäre ...

Aber für Ausbildung ist das sicher eine tolle Sache!
Billiger wird man Hardware kaum bekommen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Klingone22 (21 Dezember 2013)

Morgen!

Kann mir bitte jemand das ein wenig genauer erklären:
Kannich dann mit TwinCat den Pi prgrammieren?
Laufzeitbegrenzung?

Besten Dank im Voraus und gesegnete Weihnachten!

S.


----------



## mkd (21 Dezember 2013)

@Klingone:

Schau mal auf die oben verlinkte Seite! Dort werden alle deine Fragen beantwortet 

@Codesys Team: Super! Jetzt noch ohne Laufzeitbegrenzung für nen guten Kurs und ich würde mir auch mal einen Pi kaufen.


----------



## bike (21 Dezember 2013)

mkd schrieb:


> @Codesys Team: Super! Jetzt noch ohne Laufzeitbegrenzung für nen guten Kurs und ich würde mir auch mal einen Pi kaufen.



Das hast du den falschen Ansatz.
Software muss verkauft werden. Und nur Umsatz generiert Gewinn.

Und wenn ich mir wegen dem Raspberry Codesys 3.0 antun muss, dann besser nicht.
Denn nach unserer Meinung und Erfahrung geht der Versuch objektorientierte Programmierung in der Steuerungstechnik einzusetzen an der Realität weit vorbei.

3S hat das Glück, dass Big$ auch diesen Weg versucht.
Gewinner wird bestimmt nicht der Kunde sein.


bike


----------



## mkd (21 Dezember 2013)

0% ACK

Das geht doch voll an meinem Posting vorbei!

Der Pi mit Codesys, um einfache Hausautomatisierung im privaten Bereich umzusetzen - das scheint interessant.
Da keine Echtzeit garantiert ist, wird der Pi keine "echte" (Soft) PLC erstzen.
Zudem ist die Hardware nicht für den Industrieeinsatz ausgelegt.


Warum MUSS man OOP in der PLC Welt einsetzen?
Das riecht doch nach einer Pro/Contra Diskussion zur OOP und sollte m.M.n. nicht Inhalt des Threads werden - auch wenn ich da ganz anderer Meinung bin als du es bist.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2013)

Abgesehen, dass dies nichts mit dem Raspberry zu tun, muss ich deinem Posting in allen Punkten widersprechen.



> Software muss verkauft werden. Und nur Umsatz generiert Gewinn


Rund um das Linux-Umfeld verdienen genügend Firmen sehr gut mit Service.



> Denn nach unserer Meinung und Erfahrung geht der Versuch  objektorientierte Programmierung in der Steuerungstechnik einzusetzen an  der Realität weit vorbei


Vielleicht liegt das daran von der falsche Seite an die Sache herangeht.
Wenn man 1:1 versucht PC-mässige Objektorientierte Programmierung im kompletten Umfang zu übertragen, dann ist das natürlich Quatsch.
Ich weiss ja nicht, wie es bei euch ist, aber wenn ich unsere Maschinen anschaue, dann sind die im Grunde aus sehr vielen Objekten aufgebaut.
Jeder Zylinder, jede Achse, jedes Förderband ... all das sind Objekte.
Also kann man doch die dazugehörigen Dinge auch in der SPS-Programmierung zu Objekten zusammenfassen.
Ein Zylinder hat dann eben die Eigenschaften "Grundstellung, Arbeitsstellung, FreigabeGrundstellung, FreigabeArbeitsstellung" und die Methoden "FahreGrundstellung und FahreArbeitsstellung"
Seither gibt es für die Abfrage eben Merker oder DBX und zum Ansteuern eben entsprechende FC oder FB. Wenn ich das nun für einen Zylinder in einem Objekt bündeln kann, dann wird es übersichtlicher.
Und je nach Programmierstil ist das nichtmal eine große Umstellung.

Weitergehende OOP (Vererben, Überladen, ...) mag vielleicht bei Datenverarbeitungsfunktionen sinnvoll sein, hat aber meines Erachtens bei Bewegungen nichts verloren.



> 3S hat das Glück, dass Big$ auch diesen Weg versucht.


Was macht den Siemens? S7-1500 ist für mich von Seiten Innovation eine herbe Enttäuschung.
Da ist Codesys 2.x ja deutlich weiter.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was macht den Siemens? S7-1500 ist für mich von Seiten Innovation eine herbe Enttäuschung.
> Da ist Codesys 2.x ja deutlich weiter.



Hallo Dieter,
vergleichst du hier gerade nicht Hardware mit Software?

Gruß RN


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> vergleichst du hier gerade nicht Hardware mit Software?
> 
> Gruß RN



Sehe ich nicht so. Der Befehlsvorrat gehört - meiner Meinung nach - zur Hardware.
Hier ist eigentlich fast alles beim alten geblieben. Für mich ist es eigentlich nur eine Weiterentwicklung zur 300er.
Ich programmiere seit Jahren S7 vollsymbolisch (wo es halt geht) und von daher musst ich mich bei TIA und der 1500er kaum umstellen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gloeru (21 Dezember 2013)

Finde das eine super tolle Idee, dies könnte vielen Leute die SPS-Welt etwas näher bringen, und wer weiss, vieleicht das Verständnis für SPSler etwas verbessern ;-)

Jedoch finde ich die Einschränkung von nur 2h extrem kurz, das nervt schnell und schränkt die Möglichkeiten sehr stark ein!
Sehe hier die 30 bzw. 7 tägige TwinCAT Demo noch im Vorteil für die Ausbildung, da man auch mal etwas messen und aufzeichnen kann...

Kann jemand von 3S (z.B. Roland Wagner) dazu was sagen? 
- Ist es technisch bedingt?
- besteht der Plan einer kostenpflichtigen Version ohne Laufzeitbegrenzung?
- oder gibt es einen anderen Grund?

Möchte die Idee nicht vorschnell verwerfen oder kritisieren, sehe jedoch das sie sehr schnell an Grenzen stösst...


----------



## bike (21 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Rund um das Linux-Umfeld verdienen genügend Firmen sehr gut mit Service.



Da hast du absolut recht.
Hardware ist austauschbar, Wissen nicht.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Was macht den Siemens? S7-1500 ist für mich von Seiten Innovation eine herbe Enttäuschung.
> Da ist Codesys 2.x ja deutlich weiter.



Ich habe auch geschrieben: Big$ versucht.


bike


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Dezember 2013)

Hi,
>- Ist es technisch bedingt?
>Kann jemand von 3S (z.B. Roland Wagner) dazu was sagen? 
>- Ist es technisch bedingt?
>- besteht der Plan einer kostenpflichtigen Version ohne Laufzeitbegrenzung?
>- oder gibt es einen anderen Grund?

Nein ist es nicht, es wird funktionieren, ist noch nicht umgesetzt aber geplant für 2014

Edwin Schwellinger 
3S


----------



## bike (21 Dezember 2013)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, es wird funktionieren, ist noch nicht umgesetzt aber geplant für 2014



Also wie bei Big$. Produkt auf den Markt und dann hoffen es klappt schon und die Anwender stehen hinten an.
Schade.


bike


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Dezember 2013)

naja, die ursprüngliche Motivation ist ne Schulungsplattform für Hochschulen, Studenten , Schüler usw zu
machen darum ist es wie alle anderen Produkte Control Win oder Control RTE 2h im demo mode lauffähig.

Jedenfalls war das nicht die Intention die Anwender hinten anstehen zu lassen. 
Darum wird es auch ne Lizenz geben.


----------



## mkd (21 Dezember 2013)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, es wird funktionieren, ist noch nicht umgesetzt aber geplant für 2014



:s1:

Ich warte drauf!
Der Vergleich mit BigS hinkt. Eine Soft SPS auf dem Pi ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem Hick Hack eines global players.
Hier ist auf Jeden mehr Innovation am Start und das Produkt soll bestimmt keine Anlagen in Kraftwerken oder Ähnliches steuern.
Auch eine, nicht auf die Laufzeit begrenzte, Soft SPS auf einem Pi bringt massive Einschränkungen (Echtzeit...). Somit m.M.n. nur sinnvoll für Hausautomatisierung und ähnliche Anwendungen - eher ein Spielzeug.

Nichts desto trotz, wird es mir den Pi näher bringen und auch Siemens in Berufsschulen und Technikerschulen aus dem Unterricht verdrängen können.
Quasi als Brücke zu den "richtigen" Codesys Steuerungen.
Dann kommen wir irgendwann doch endlich aus unserer S5 Denke heraus und können innovativer werden.

Sobald eine Laufzeitbeschränkung für einen gutrn Kurs aufgehoben ist, werde ich mir doch mal die Himbeere zum Spielen anschaffen.


Interessant:

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/299988


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2013)

mkd schrieb:


> :s1:
> 
> 
> Auch eine, nicht auf die Laufzeit begrenzte, Soft SPS auf einem Pi bringt massive Einschränkungen (Echtzeit...). Somit m.M.n. nur sinnvoll für Hausautomatisierung und ähnliche Anwendungen - eher ein Spielzeug.



Na hoffentlich wirst du da nicht enttäuscht 
Ich glaub kaum, dass 3S mit ihrer Runtime den Raspi auch nur zum Schwitzen bringen.
Einzig ein gewisser Jitter wird vielleicht feststallbar sein. Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass der Raspi sich im Bereich der Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit wie eine übliche Codesys SPS (z.B. Wago) verhält oder sogar schneller ist.

Professioneller Einsatz kommt mit dem derzeitigen System sicher nicht in Frage.
Fängt schon beim Halter für die SD-Card und beim Stecker für die Spannungsversorgung an.
Allerdings ist der Raspi mittlerweile ein Verkaufsschlager. Neulich wurde der 2 Millionste verkauft.
Es wird wohl weitere Versionen geben.
Interessant auch die Integration von Arduino-Hardware (Display, E/A, Sensoren).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mkd (22 Dezember 2013)

Mit massiven Einschränkungen meinte ich auch eher die Hardware...

Gruß


----------



## gloeru (22 Dezember 2013)

Ja die Hardware ist aktuell noch weit entfernt von 'professionell'… Meine UK-Version ist mangelhaft gefertigt, z.T. offensichtlich schlechte Lötstellen und gewisse Teile die zünftig warm werden.
Zudem bauen ja verschiedene Hersteller die Hardware, vielleicht kristallisiert sich da einer heraus, der Qualität liefert.

Dies tut aber der Idee von 3S nichts an, ich bin von der Idee weiterhin begeistert. Ich hoffe sehr, dass 3S daraus ein richtiges Lernpaket erstellt, mit sauberem Mustercode und guter Doku. Das könnte sehr vielen den Einstieg in die bisher skurrile Welt der SPSler erleichtern, und würde endlich Mikrocontroller und SPS auseinander halten. 

Die Möglichkeiten, EtherCAT und Modbus zu verwenden, eröffnet gerade im ‚universitären Bastelbetrieb‘ sehr viel Möglichkeiten…


----------



## bike (22 Dezember 2013)

mkd schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit BigS hinkt. Eine Soft SPS auf dem Pi ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem Hick Hack eines global players.



Da hast du wohl etwas falsch verstanden.
Es geht nicht um die Hardware und auch nicht darum wofür es verwendet wird.
Meine Ausführung ging dahin, dass eine Software auf den Markt geschmissen wird, die nicht fertig ist.
Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen SoftPLC und echter PLC sehr wohl bewusst.
Auf Ausbildung abzielen und dann ein unfertiges Produkt anzubieten ist eher suboptimal.
Wenn etwas nicht klappt, wo wird zu suchen begonnen?

Bevor eine Software auf die Menschheit losgelassen wird, muss diese fertig sein.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2013)

gloeru schrieb:


> Zudem bauen ja verschiedene Hersteller die Hardware, vielleicht kristallisiert sich da einer heraus, der Qualität liefert.



Ich war bislang der Meinung, dass der Raspi nur noch von Sony UK gefertigt wird.
Die haben erst im Herbst ihre Kapazitäten aufgestockt.

Die Wärme ist auch im Dauerbetrieb kein Problem. Selbst bei HD-Wiedergabe ist sogar noch ein Übertakten möglich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mkd (22 Dezember 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Meine Ausführung ging dahin, dass eine Software auf den Markt geschmissen wird, die nicht fertig ist.
> ...
> Bevor eine Software auf die Menschheit losgelassen wird, muss diese fertig sein.
> bike



Da hast du wohl recht. Ich habe aber bei Codesys nicht herausgelesen das die Software noch nicht fertig ist.
Warum bist du der Meinung? Praktische Erfahrungen haben wir ja beide noch nicht mit dem Teil.

Wobei ich auch langsam vorsichtig werde. Es scheint mittlerweile trauriger Ernst zu sein, das Software bei Auslieferung noch nicht fertig ist.
Das kann Beckhoff auch ganz gut, da fühlt man sich bei neuen Produkten wie der erste Mensch.
Aber der Markt scheint das mittlerweile zu verlangen. 
Von den Sondermaschinen die ich programmiere, erwartet jedenfalls jeder Fehlerfreiheit - komische Welt 

mkd


----------



## Gnu0815 (6 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
falls einer von 3ds mitliest, wäre schön wenn die demo auch auf anderen (ARM) boards laufen würde. (z.B. pandaboard (A9), odroid xu (A7/A15))



> cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log
> Linux version 3.4.73 (root@michel) (gcc version 4.8.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.8.1-10ubuntu9) ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 30 13:18:53 EST 2013
> ********* CoDeSysControl DEMO VERSION - runs 2 hours *********
> 
> ...




MfG
Gnu


----------



## HausSPSler (7 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
erst mal wollen wir den Raspberry Pi unterstützen andere könnten folgenden,
da gibt es eine unglaubliche Vielfalt guter und durchaus sehr geeigneter Hardware.

Edwin Schwellinger
3S-Smart Software Solutions GmbH


----------



## Knaller (7 Januar 2014)

Moin

Die Laufzeit auf 2 Stunden begrenzt, ist zu kurz.
Sollte es eine Lizenz zu gutem Kurs geben würde ich auch kaufen.
Ob Beckhoff, Bosch Rexroth,  Wago oder wie die Hersteller von industriellen Lösungen heißen, sind für den Privat User einfach zuteuer.
Aber für eine Hausautomatisierung ( Schwimmbad, Treibhaus, Wintergarten Modellbahn usw.) ist der PI ausreichend und es würden mehr Menschen sich in der SPS Welt versuchen. 

PS KNX nicht zu vergessen.
Der Homeserver eines namhaften Hersteller ist doch extrem teuer.
Gruß Herbert


----------



## Blockmove (7 Januar 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> .
> Aber für eine Hausautomatisierung ( Schwimmbad, Treibhaus, Wintergarten Modellbahn usw.) ist der PI ausreichend und es würden mehr Menschen sich in der SPS Welt versuchen.



Also wenn ich meinen Raspi irgendwo definitv nicht einsetzen würde, dann wäre es Schwimmbad oder Treibhaus.
Der Raspi ist eine tolle Entwicklung, aber für richtige Steuerungszwecke meines Erachtens nur sehr bedingt geeignet.

Wenn du ihn doch für solche Zwecke "missbrauchen" willst, dann kannst das du das heute schon mit fhem (auch mit KNX-Hardware)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Roland Wagner (8 Januar 2014)

> Kann jemand von 3S (z.B. Roland Wagner) dazu was sagen?
> - Ist es technisch bedingt?
> - besteht der Plan einer kostenpflichtigen Version ohne Laufzeitbegrenzung?
> - oder gibt es einen anderen Grund?
> Möchte die Idee nicht vorschnell verwerfen oder kritisieren, sehe jedoch das sie sehr schnell an Grenzen stösst...


Na, wenn dann schon explizit nach mir gerufen wurde, dann muss ich mich doch auch mal äußern. Obwohl mein Kollege das wichtigste bereits gesagt hat:
* Unsere erste Intention mit Pi ist es, den Hochschulen eine Plattform zum Spielen, Experimentieren, Lernen etc. zur Verfügung zu stellen. Dafür sollten auch die 2h Laufzeit erst einmal reichen, zumal mit einem PowerDown/PowerUp wieder volle 2h hat.
* Damit das richtig gehen und man z.B. auch EtherCAT verwenden kann, benötigt man schon zwingend das WLAN-Modul für den Pi. Er hat ja nur eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle.
* Aufgrund unserer eigenen Erfahrungen z.B. im Messebetrieb wissen wir, dass es Echtzeitprobleme gibt, also den angesprochenen Jitter. Deswegen ist er für industrielle Echtzeitaufgaben ohne Zusatzaufwand erst einmal nicht geeignet. Mit Zusatzaufwand in Sachen Mechanik, Elektronik und Software könnte man sicher mehr machen. Ob sich das lohnt, soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
* Das Laufzeitsystem ist evaluiert und getestet - und somit "fertig" (was auch immer das heißt). Allerdings (noch) nicht mit dem vollen Umfang, den wir sonst für unser Laufzeitsystem auf bestimmten Plattformen machen. Dafür ist etwas mehr Vorbereitung erforderlich. Vorher wollen wir auch kein kommerzielles Produkt daraus machen. Vor Weihnachten wollten wir allen, die schon länger darauf gewartet haben, ein "vorgezogenes Geschenk machen", indem sie diese Demo-Version schon verwenden können. Insbesondere, wenn man schon einen Pi zu Hause hat ist die Sache in 10 Minuten am Laufen.
* Eine kommerzielle Version des Laufzeitsystems zu einem vernünftigen Preis wird es im zweiten Quartal 2014 geben.
* An alle, die diese Vorgehensweise doof finden: Bitte Finger weg . Für die anderen: viel Spaß!


----------



## tomrey (8 Januar 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Ob Beckhoff, Bosch Rexroth,  Wago oder wie die Hersteller von industriellen Lösungen heißen, sind für den Privat User einfach zuteuer


na ja, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden aber für mich war das wago starterkit + di/do aus der bucht unschlagbar. der eigentliche kostentreiber der automatisierung ist die sternverkabelung (wenn man die programmierung selbst macht=0,00 eur), die man ggf. ggü. bus-lösungen rechnen müsste...
ich will meine sps und ihre zuverlässigkeit nicht mehr missen!
gruß


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2014)

tomrey schrieb:


> na ja, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden aber für mich war das wago starterkit + di/do aus der bucht unschlagbar. der eigentliche kostentreiber der automatisierung ist die sternverkabelung (wenn man die programmierung selbst macht=0,00 eur), die man ggf. ggü. bus-lösungen rechnen müsste...
> ich will meine sps und ihre zuverlässigkeit nicht mehr missen!
> gruß



Gerade bei Wago stehen dir aber auch alle Installationsbusse auch zur Verfügung.
Von daher musst du nicht unbedingt eine Sternverkablung machen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tomrey (9 Januar 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Gerade bei Wago stehen dir aber auch alle Installationsbusse auch zur Verfügung.
> Von daher musst du nicht unbedingt eine Sternverkablung machen.



Eh klar aber dann hab ich wieder >60 EUR/Taster usw. ggü. meinen <6 ist aber wohl ne frage der philosophie.
Ich wollte mit der vor-ort-bedienung möglichst nah an einer klassischen e-insta sein und habe die bedienung aller auto-funktionen auf den laptop gelegt. den brauche ich spätestens für multimedia sowieso. vielleicht hängen auch irgendwann mal panels an der wand...
gruß


----------



## RobiHerb (9 Januar 2014)

*Guter Ansatz*

Ich finde die Idee recht gut. 

Obwohl ich genügend Hardware hier rumliegen habe, ist der Raspberry Pi bestellt, um einmal Codesys auf dieser Plattform zu testen.

Aus meinen Erfahrungen über die Jahre stibt die Elektronik gelegentlich einmal den Hitzetod, sonst aber ist die Mechanik (Stecker, Tasten, Gehäuse etc.) der Schwachpunkt.

Somit ist die Pi Hardware mit stabilem Netzteil schon einmal eine gute Basis.

Wie der Werner sagte, für Schulungen auf Codesys allemal geeignet.

Wir überlegen aktuell, ob wir ein Konzept für solche Schulungen entwickeln (Codesys2.x -> 3.x Umsteiger und S7 und TIA Enttäuschte).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Frage am Rande, was ist denn beim Pi an direkten 
I/Os möglich? Von Piface habe ich gelesen, gibt es 
da Alternativen?


----------



## Blockmove (12 Januar 2014)

@Gerhard

Es gibt einige Adapterplatinen um Arduino-Shields mit dem Raspi zu verbinden.
Damit sind dann die Möglichkeiten fast unbegrenzt.
In der aktuellen c't werden übrigends einige Raspi Alternativen (Cubieborad, ...) beschrieben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Chräshe (12 Januar 2014)

16 Pinns kann man direkt als Ein- oder Ausgang ansprechen. Die haben allerdings nur ein Pegel von 3,3V und können nur wenige mA treiben...
Zur Erweiterung gibt es alles mögliche: SPI, IC², UART, USB, Ethernet...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_P


----------



## RobiHerb (23 Januar 2014)

*Gravierende Nachteile*

Ich mache auch gerade ein paar erste Schritte mit dem System. 

Was mir bisher negativ auffällt:

Wer den PI einfach ausschaltet (Stecker raus oder so), riskiert, dass er nicht wieder bootet. Der PI muss "runtergefahren" werden, da er ein Linux System ist, und keinen Unterschied zwischen RAM und ROM macht. Einfach Strom weg, korrumpiert das Files System.

So wie ich verstehe, hat der PI gar kein RAM und arbeitet ausschliesslich auf die Memory Card. Das geht auch nicht ewig und im Net wird heftig diskutiert, mit welchen Cards er überhaupt sicher läuft. Da scheint es noch gewaltige Timing Probleme zu geben.

Der PI hat keinen Standard Monitor Anschluss (VGA), entweder alten Composite Video oder Multimedia HDMI benötigt er.

Betrieb über USB vom PC oder Laptop nicht stabil möglich. Ein eigenes Stecker Netzteil mit 1 Amp und stärker sollte es sein. "Experten" raten, das Netzteil auf 5,2 Volt zu tunen.

Bis zum Codesys bin ich noch gar nicht vorgedrungen, vielleicht lese ich auch das Kleingedruckte nicht so genau, das Internet verrät aber, dass auch andere so ihren Schaff haben.


----------



## Knaller (24 Januar 2014)

Moin
Der PI hat 512MB Ram  diese können frei zwischen CPU und Grafik aufgeteilt werden
"Runterfahren " gilt bei jeder Linux Maschine
ZUgriff auf den PI übers Netz mit SSH  
Der PI 512MB ist mit 700 mA angegeben.  Da sind die LAPtop oder PC Schnittstellen nicht zugelassen max 500mA Manche USB Hardware begrenzen den Strom ,  wennn nicht ein sch...... Board
2 Ampere Netzteil mit 5,05 Volt

Einer meiner PI läuft bei mir seit 6 Monaten  7/24  ohne Probleme   
SD Karten von Scan Disk im Einsatz 

Codesys funktioniert   leider auf 2 Stunden Laufzeit begrenzt  danach ein Reboot notwendig   

Gruß KNALLER


----------



## RobiHerb (24 Januar 2014)

*Die Nachteile noch einmal*

Versteht mich nicht falsch, so schlecht finde ich Codesys + Raspberry zum Kennenlernen und Üben nicht, sonst würde ich ja das System gar nicht erst angeschafft haben.

Trotzdem noch einmal zu den Nachteilen:

In der Regel läuft das beim Codesys booten auf einem System mit einem OS (Win CE, Linux) so: Komprimiertes Flash Memory wird ins RAM entpackt, danach läuft alles im RAM (Code und Standard Filesystem etc). Einige wenige spezielle Files sind quasi RETAIN und landen wieder auf der Flash bzw. werden beim Shutdown automatisch ins Flash rückgespeichert.

Beim Raspberry ist aber nicht ausreichend RAM vorhanden (System On Chip) so schreibt der Linux alle Files, z.B. sein gesamtes Logging, was nicht bescheiden ist, andauernd auf das Flash. Strom weg ohne geordnetes Shutdown kann somit das Flash durcheinander bringen. Laufendes Schreiben mögen die Flash auch nicht.

Eine (Heizungs)Steuerung, bei der nach Stromausfall das komplette Multi GigaByte System neu aufgespielt werden muss, ist nicht so toll.

Ein anderes Manko ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, der PI hat wohl keinen Timer, damit sind einige Basis Funktionen einer echten Steuerung nur vage emulierbar.

Ich hatte immer den Arduino als Codesys Aspiranten mir vorstellen können, aber 3S sieht wohl den ARM Markt als potentieller grösser und aussichtsreicher an.


----------



## Roland Wagner (24 Januar 2014)

Danke für die Beschreibung der technischen Einschränkungen bzw. Konsequenzen.



> Eine (Heizungs)Steuerung, bei der nach Stromausfall das komplette Multi  GigaByte System neu aufgespielt werden muss, ist nicht so toll.


Und genau deswegen würden wir auch nicht dazu raten, den Raspberry Pi als Plattform für professionelle/industrielle Anwendungen einzusetzen. Wenn jemand für seine Eigenheim z.B. solch eine Heizungssteuerung realisiert, dann hat er es selber in der Hand, sich z.B. durch eine zweite Backup-SD-Karte den Schaden von vornherein beherrschbar zu machen. Einem Kunden würde ich persönlich so einen Workaround nicht verkaufen.


----------



## HausSPSler (25 Januar 2014)

Hallo RobiHerb,
das hat nichts mit Arm oder Arduino zu tun und das mit den nicht vorhandenen Timern musst du mir auch genauer erklären.
Das einzige was fehlt ist ne Uhr/RTC im Pi aber wenn man eh am Netz ist, holt sich der PI die Zeit aus dem Netz mit ntp.
Wenn du Uhr/RTC brauchst dann musst du ne Aufsatzkarte drauf machen es gibt diverse die über I2C oder wie auch immer angebunden sind.

Du musst den Raspberry Pi sehen wie ein normales Desktop System welches Linux oder Windows drauf hat und ne Festplatte,
hier ist es genau so, wenn du die PC's einfach ausschaltest dann kann es passieren das unter Umständen Linux/Windows nicht mehr startet weil das filesystem korrumpiert wurde da
es gerade Files geschrieben hat. 
1.Die Desktop Betriebssysteme schützen sich davor in dem Sie "Journaling file System" benutzen. Durch diesen Mechanismus 
schafft es das OS auch im Fehlerfall wieder normal zu starten. (korrigiert die entstandenen Fehler)
2.Keine Anwender schalten die PC's einfach aus ohne Linux oder Windows herunter zufahren (die User wurden so erzogen ;-) über Jahre hinweg)

Klar bei ner SPS muss so was gehen, einfach ausschalten.

Nun zum Pi. Hier haben wir ne Flash SD Karte mit zwei Parititionen einmal Fat und ext4. Wenn hier während des Schreibens einfach ausgeschaltet wird dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit
hoch das was schief geht da es ne SD ist und keine Festplatte.
Zusätzlich haben SD's noch das Problem das man die nicht x-beliebig oft beschreiben kann.
Für SD Karte gilt folgendes: (Wikipedia)
Aufgrund der verwendeten Speichertechnik ist Flash-Speicher grundsätzlich nicht unbegrenzt oft beschreibbar. 
Allerdings besitzen alle Karten einen Algorithmus, durch den eine wesentlich 
längere Nutzungszeit erreicht werden kann. Dabei werden Schreibzugriffe 
auf einen logischen Block des Mediums auf wechselnde physische Speicherbereiche umgelenkt (engl. „wear leveling“), 
so dass beispielsweise das häufige Schreiben von Dateisystemtabellen nicht 
immer auf denselben Speicherzellen stattfindet und diese frühzeitig unbrauchbar machen kann. 
Allerdings sind die verwendeten Verfahren in der Regel nicht offengelegt 
und auch selten auf den Produkten vermerkt, so dass es kaum eine Auswahlmöglichkeit 
nach Langlebigkeit gibt. Die geschätzte Lebensdauer wird bei SLC-NAND-Chips mit 1.000.000, 
beim Einsatz von MLC-NAND-Chips mit 100.000 Schreibvorgängen angegeben. 
Lesezugriffe auf Flash-Speicher sind unbegrenzt möglich.

Was müsste man also tun?
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Man lässt das OS so wie es ist und verwendet ne kleine USV (so das der Pi Zeit hat runter zu fahren wenn man die Spannung weg nimmt)

2. Man macht das was die ganzen Hersteller von Embedded Linux Systemen tun, ne Distribution bzw das Filesystem so aufsetzen das alles beim starten in ne Ramdisk geladen wird. Die SD Karte wäre nach dem Systemstart "read-only" gemounted. - Kann dann jederzeit ausgeschaltet werden.

Speicher hat der PI allemal genug 512mb von so viel Speicher kann so manche Embedded SPS nur träumen ;-)

So... und wenn man das nicht macht und die SPS auf "wheezy" betreibt so wie es momentan ist.
Dann muss man damit leben entweder:
 1. die SPS nie auszuschalten (so mach ich es ;-) )
2. ne zweite Speicherkarte dazulegen falls es doch mal passiert
(nicht bei jedem ausschalten passiert was böses nur wenn gerade Files geschrieben werden kann was passieren)

Vielleicht noch zu Arm, wenn man den Stromverbrauch mit z.B X86 SPS vergleicht z.B ca 30 Watt für ein Atom zu 3Watt Arm
(ok bisserl überspitzt dargestellt) dann schraub ich mir lieber so ne SPS ins Haus welches 365Tage eben 24/7 läuft.

Mein Pi steuert tatsächlich seit Feb2013 die Heizungs-Pumpen und diverse andere Dinge, misst Ölstand über I2C Sensor usw... (klar ist viel Spieltrieb / Hobby mit dabei )
bisher hatte ich mal abgesehen von wechselnden DHCP Adressen keine Probleme (es gab einen Stromausfall und den hat er schadlos überstanden).
Klar das unschlagbare ist das es eine gewaltige Community hinter dem Pi gibt, es gibt praktisch fast nichts mehr es auf dem Pi nicht gibt...
Beispiel: Whatsapp / Twitter verschicken über die SPS, Camera Bilder der PICAM machen, getriggert durch die SPS oder auch den Stream starten.. usw

Klar wenn einer der über 2 Millionen Pi User so ein "Read-Only" Embedded System aufsetzt würde ich schon auch umsteigen auf so was robusteres.

Grüße


----------



## RobiHerb (28 Januar 2014)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo RobiHerb,
> das hat nichts mit Arm oder Arduino zu tun und das mit den nicht vorhandenen Timern musst du mir auch genauer erklären.
> ....
> Klar wenn einer der über 2 Millionen Pi User so ein "Read-Only" Embedded System aufsetzt würde ich schon auch umsteigen auf so was robusteres.
> ...



Klar Edwin,

meine Dummheit, wie immer gilt, erst Manual lesen, dann motzen. Ehrlich, ich hab die Raspberry Hardware als Black Box gesehen und irgendwo was von keiner Uhr gelesen. Deshalb habe ich fälschlich angenommen, dass da kein Timer drin war. 

Na dann kam die Überraschung komplettes Linux auf dem Codesys Image und die Naivität von mir war beendet. 

Am Sonntag war sowieso schlechtes Wetter und somit läuft mein Spielzeug jetzt auch (wenn ich mal den Fernseher mit HDMI frei bekomme).

Ein ReadOnly Embedded System am besten sogar ohne Betriebssystem drauf wäre schon was stabiles und booten wäre auch ruck zuck durch wie bei einer echten SPS.


----------



## Postbote (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit der Kombination Raspberry Pi + Codesys V3?

Ich habe in meinem Haus eine Elau-Steuerung (C200, Codesys V2). Der Raspberry Pi soll nur zur Visualisierung dieser Steuerung auf einem Smartphone dienen. Hierzu sollen meine Elau-Steuerung und das Raspberry Pi über Netzwerkvariablen Daten austauschen. Die Visu muss nicht immer verfügbar sein. Daher reichen mir die 2 Stunden Laufzeit grundsätzlich aus. Soweit so gut.

Jetzt die Frage:
Läuft das Raspberry Pi-System nach dem Einschalten der Versorgungsspannung selbständig und vollständig hoch?
So dass die Visu nach dem Boot erreichbar ist, ohne etwa ein Projekt zu laden oder das Runtime-System starten zu müssen.

Vielen Dank für sachdienliche Hinweise.

Postbote


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ja die SPS startet automatisch nach dem booten und läd auch das Bootprojekt (wenn du ne Bootapplikation erzeugt hast)...

Grüße


----------



## raspiprojekt (9 Februar 2014)

Moin, ich hatte bemerkt, dass von diesem Thread aus oft meine homepage raspiprojekt.de angewählt wird. Da war ich natürlich neugierig, worum es in diesem Forum geht. Ich selbst verkaufe die Teile (nun schon weit über 1000 Stk.) nicht nur, sondern interessiere mich persönlich auch sehr für die Anwendungen mit dem Raspberry Pi. Von den Parametern kann der RasPi einiges leisten und lassen ihn auch durch seine frei programmierbaren GPIOs und zahlreichen Schnittstellen für Steurungs- und Regelungsaufgaben sehr geeignet erscheinen. Ich muss hier aber auch einigen Leuten zustimmen, die schreiben, dass das Betriebssystem auf der SD-Karte ein Handycap ist. Aus zahlreichen Kundenfeedbacks kann ich berichten, dass ein Ausfall nach einem Stromausfall keine Seltenheit ist. In wenigen Fällen ist sogar die SD-Karte ganz hin, meistens ist aber das Filesystem korrupt und dadurch bootet der RasPi nicht mehr. Es ist also ein Risiko, dem RasPi die alleinige Steuerung zu überlassen. Wir hatten schon ein paar Ansätze, um dieses Manko zu beheben. So zum Beispiel die gegenseitige Überwachung zweier RasPi's in der Hoffnung, dass nach einem Stromausfall wenigstens einer wieder hochfährt. Aber sicher war das auch nicht. Nun hat die Firma CW2. eine kleine USV entwickelt, die dafür sorgt, dass der RasPi bei Stromausfall sicher runterfahren kann und dann, wenn der Strom wieder da ist ganz normal hochfährt oder den RasPi für die Zeit des Stromausfalls auch komplett weite versorgt. Die USV wird über die I²C-Schnittstelle angesprochen, so dass alle anderen GPIO's nutzbar bleiben. Ich habe zusätzlich auf diesem Bus eine Echtzeituhr laufen so dass der RasPi auch ohne Netzwerk eine aktuelle Zeit hat, das war ja auch schon Thema hier. Die USV gibt es inzwischen bei allen großen Elektronikhändlern aber auch in meinem Shop. Ich möchte hier keine Leute aus dem Forum weglocken und bin deswegen auch gerne bereit, meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem RasPi hier zu teilen. Zumal der RasPi von Relais schalten über Temperaturen messen bis zu Funkschalter steuern alles bietet, was man für eine Hausautomation so bräuchte. Falls den Moderatoren / Administratoren meine Links nicht gefallen, bitte nicht den ganzen Beitrag löschen. Ich würde hier auch gerne mitmachen ohne diese Links, schließlich muss man ja mal übern Tellerand schauen.


----------



## drfunfrock (28 Februar 2014)

Es gibt von TI den Sitara Arm uC mit Ethercat- und 2xCAN-Interface. Es wäre geradezu genial, wenn man für so etwas CoDeSYS einsetzen könnte. Die Leistung der Arms reicht meistens und günstig sind die auch noch. Ein Display braucht es nicht. TI bietet auch ein Eval-board an (ICE) und liefert einen Ethercat-Slave-Stack dazu. So ein Arm reicht in der Regel auch für die HMI aus. Vorausgesetzt, das SPS-Design is EMV-fest und die Platine bietet eine Grundlage für gute Lötpunkte, sollte es kein Problem sein, Zuverlässigkeit zu erreichen. 

Ich hoffe doch, dass mit Arm und CoDeSys mehr in der Zukunft möglich ist. Ansonsten, wer Spass am tüfteln hat, sollte mal nach Beremiz (OpenSource Soft-SPS) suchen.


----------



## Roland Wagner (3 März 2014)

> Ich hoffe doch, dass mit Arm und CoDeSys mehr in der Zukunft möglich ist.


Natürlich geht das . Mit dem CODESYS Control Runtime Toolkit kann man das CODESYS Control Laufzeitsystem (sprich die SPS-Software) jederzeit auf nahezu beliebige Plattformen portieren und anpassen. Aber ob wir von 3S-Smart Software Solutions eine fertig angepasstes Laufzeitsystem dafür anbieten, ist nicht entschieden. Nach ein wenig Recherche auf der Embedded World letzte Woche habe ich ohne Übertrreibung zig solche Plattformen gesehen - dass wir da für jede Plattform von unserer Seite vornehmen, geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Hannibal112 (5 März 2014)

Moin,
ich habe mir alles runtergeladen und installiert und die Beispielprojekte laufen auch, aber ich finde nirgends eine Beschreibung, wie man mit Codesys direkt die GPIO-Pins als Ein- und Ausgänge benutzen kann.
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## HausSPSler (5 März 2014)

Hi,
wir werden mit der nächsten Version (... das kommt in kürze ca 1-2Wochen) ne neue Version releasen,
die dann auch die auch GPIO Unterstützung mitbringt.
Hier schon mal ein Screenshot wie es in etwa aussehen wird.


----------



## HausSPSler (25 März 2014)

Hallo,

es gibt ne neue Raspberry Pi Version im Store:
http://store.codesys.com/codesys-contro ... ry-pi.html
es enthält die Runtime Version V3.5.4.10 und zusätzliche Beispiele.

Neue Funktionen
1. GPIO's sind nun verfügbar
2. RC Servo Beispiel / für SoftMotion
3. Analog Input / I2C Beispiel (MCP3008Temperature)
4. Bugfixes

Zusätzlich liegen unter c:\Users\<USER>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\1.1.0.0\
Beispiel Device Descriptions und Libraries für die User die selber eigene Devices (z.B I2C oder SPI) entwickeln wollen 

MCP3008.devdesc.xml 
SRF02.devdesc.xml 
I2C_AdafruitPWM.library 
I2C_Gyroscopes.library 
I2C_SRF02.library 
IoDrvGPIO.library 
IoDrvPiFace.library 
SM3_Drive_Servo.library 
SPI_MCP3008.library 
SPI_PiFace.library 

Wie installiert man die neue Version?

Wenn  man schon die 1.0.0.0 hatte, Üüer den CODESYS Packetmanager - nach updates suchen - download
Wenn noch keine Version - 1. Post zu diesem Thema... 


Für die Pi Seite entweder das Image aus dem Packet auf die SD Karte schreibern oder es gibt auf Anfrage ein Debian Packet:
Wie bekommt man das?
Email an support@codesys.com schreiben!
(Für die die schon ein Image haben und das nicht neu auf die SD Karte schreiben wollen)
die aktuelle Version basiert auf 2014-01-07-wheezy-raspbian.zip von http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads


Grüße


----------



## mkd (25 März 2014)

Hallo,
greift die Laufzeitbegrenzung noch bei der neuen Version?

Gruß


----------



## HausSPSler (25 März 2014)

Hallo,

ja das ist aktuell immer noch die 2h Demo Version, Lizensierung hatten wir ja zur Aprilversion angekündigt,
das wird sicher sportlich es zu schaffen, aber wir geben unser Bestes!

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (25 März 2014)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja das ist aktuell immer noch die 2h Demo Version, Lizensierung hatten wir ja zur Aprilversion angekündigt,
> das wird sicher sportlich es zu schaffen, aber wir geben unser Bestes!
> ...



Im Aktuellen Pollin-Katalog ist ein Raspberry-Set mit Hutschienen-Netzteil und passendem Hutschiengehäuse.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch eure Software 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## iec61131 (25 März 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin auch schwer begeistert. 
Im englischen codesys forum konnte ich lesen, dass die lizenzierte Variante ca. Bei 35 Euro liegen soll.
Also gesamt sollte man beim Pi plus Peripherie deutlich unter 100€ bleiben.


----------



## raspiprojekt (26 März 2014)

Hallo, ich finde die Portierung auf den Raspberry Pi super, werde heute auch gleich mal das Ansprechen der GPIO's testen. Habt Ihr auch ein Modul für die RasPiComm geplant. Interessant an dieser Erweiterung ist die RS485 Schnittstelle, welche zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung heraus häufig bei Solaranlagen und Energiezählern genutzt wird. Derzeit erfordert es einigen Aufwand die Schnittstelle zu nutzen, da wäre die Integration in CODESYS ein echter Schritt nach vorn!


----------



## HausSPSler (26 März 2014)

Hallo,

ich prüf das mal bin aber der Meinung 
die tty's sollten jetzt schon gehen... habe keine Platine da womit ich testen könnte.

RS-485 Schnittstelle - müsste funktionierenRS-232 (‘serielle’) Schnittstelle -- müsste funktionieren
5 Eingänge an Schraubanschlüssen, zusätzlich an einem "Joystick" auf der Platine - wie angebunden (über GPIO's ???) dann müsste das jetzt auch gehen
2  Ausgänge 5 Volt mit LEDs (grün und rot) an Schraubanschlüssen - GPIO's
I2C Bus - (denke der ist für die RTC???)
Echtzeituhr (RTC) mit Batterie - das betrifft ja erst mal Linux sollte also auch kein Thema sein
Hat jemand so ein Teil und kann es verifizieren?

Wenn man das script zur Installation aufruft kommt:

apt-get returned the error code '100'.
Failed to install the Rs-485 Device Driver package for your kernel version.
If apt-get couldn't find a package for your kernel version, you have 3 options:
  1) Consider switching to a kernel version for which a rs-485 driver package
     has been built (e.g. 3.10.19+ #600)
  2) Post your kernel version (uname -a) on our forums
     (http://www.amescon.com/forum) and ask for a driver package for your kernel
  3) Download the kernel module source and built the module yourself
     (https://github.com/amescon/raspicomm-module.git)
exporting gpio 4
exporting gpio 22
exporting gpio 23
exporting gpio 24
exporting gpio 25
exporting gpio 18
exporting gpio 27
i2c already configured

also würde ich mal meine Aussage korrigieren und sagen RS-232 könnte gehen, für RS-485 braucht man wohl eher einen bestimmten kernel& passendes kernelmodul


Grüße


----------



## raspiprojekt (26 März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. I²C, GPIO's und RS232 sind nicht die  Herausforderung, die bekommt man beinahe reibungslos zum Laufen.  Herausforderung ist tatsächlich die RS485. Ich werde mal Daniel  Amesberger von Amescon antriggern. Eigentlich sollte er ja ein Interesse  daran haben, dass seine RasPiComm in vielen Bereichen läuft. Zumal die  RasPiComm wirklich eine der wenigen Erweiterungsplatinen ist, die RS485  bietet. Mal sehen was er dazu sagt.

@HausSPSler: Ich habe z. Z. "leider" sehr viel mit meinem Shop zu tun. Würde es was bringen, wenn ich Euch eine RAsPiComm zur Verfügung stelle?


----------



## HausSPSler (27 März 2014)

Hallo,
ja schicken Sie doch eins zu meinen Händen, dann teste ich das mal.

Grüße


----------



## raspiprojekt (27 März 2014)

Geht morgen raus. Wäre wirklich eine Bereicherung, da die RS-485 wirklich in sehr vielen Industriegeräten, in der Klima- und Energietechnik (noch) sehr verbreitet ist. Der große Vorteil ist, dass der Bus selbst als 2-Draht sehr lange Kabellängen verträgt.


----------



## Knaller (27 März 2014)

Moin

Für mich wäre eine Anbindung nach KNX sehr schön.  Es gibt von bus ware 
[h=1]ROT a RTC-OneWire-TPUART (EIB/KNX) extension for Raspberry Pi[/h]damit kommt man Hardware mäßig an KNX dran  oder über den EIBD Treiber über Ethernet.  

Die Einbindung krieg ich nicht hin. Das wäre für mich schön.

Gruß Herbert


----------



## HausSPSler (27 März 2014)

Hallo Herbert,

puh ... schwitz, das ist was gröberes ;-) 

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2014)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> puh ... schwitz, das ist was gröberes ;-)
> 
> Gruß



Aber ganz sicher ein potentialer Markterfolg!
Auf eine SPS in der Preisklasse mit KNX warten wohl viele ... Auch ich 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Knaller (28 März 2014)

Moin

Hab heute bei einem Kollegen eine SOftware von Fa. Jung gesehen.  Hmm  war nicht die beste Geschichte Richtung SPS.  Wie Blockmove schon geschrieben hat   Ein Gateway Richtung KNX das wäre schon was tolles.   So ein Gira Homeserver oder Vergleichbare Systeme sind sehr teuer zu dem was die Leisten.

Da ich bei einer großen Fa. aus dem Spessart arbeite, ist Codesys kein unbekanntes Gebiet.  Privat wäre ein KNX über Ehernet super  

Gruß Herbert


----------



## Blockmove (28 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Ein Gateway Richtung KNX das wäre schon was tolles.



Schau mal nach Loxone


----------



## Knaller (28 März 2014)

Jetzt fall mir doch nicht in den Rücken.  Eine Pi hab ich am Bus.  Ich bin aber in codesys zuhause.  Arbeite zwar noch mit der alten Version als MLD im Antrieb.  Daher mein Favorit  Codesys.   

Gruß Herbert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (28 März 2014)

Aber halt nicht mit codesys sondern mit linknx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Jetzt fall mir doch nicht in den Rücken.  Eine Pi hab ich am Bus.  Ich bin aber in codesys zuhause.  Arbeite zwar noch mit der alten Version als MLD im Antrieb.  Daher mein Favorit  Codesys.



Klar wär Raspberry, Linux, Codesys  und KNX eine tolle Kombination.
Man hätte die Möglichkeiten eines Gira-Homeserver zum Bruchteil des Preises.
Da kannst du dir noch locker 5 bis 10 Raspberry in den Schrank legen, falls es Probleme beim Dauereinsatz gibt.
Denn hier beim Duaereinsatz in einer Verteilung habe ich schon noch meine Bedenken.
Der Raspberry ist eigentlich nicht für diesen Einsatzzweck designt worden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Knaller (29 März 2014)

Moin
Ich habe einen Raspberry seit 1 Jahr in der Verteilung als Visu Server  keine Probleme.      


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich habe einen Raspberry seit 1 Jahr in der Verteilung als Visu Server  keine Probleme.



1 Jahr ... Hmmm doch schon so lange 

Spass beiseite:
Ein Haus bzw. eine Wohnung ist doch eine etwas langfristigere Sache.
Solange das Teil nur als Visu läuft, ist es wahrscheinlich nicht wircklich lebensnotwendig.
Wenn es allerdings wirklich als SPS mit wirklichen Steuerungsaufgaben zum Einsatz kommt, dann ist schon Qualität gefordert.
Ich bin hier noch etwas sketisch beim Raspi.
Aber wie bereits gesagt, kann man sich bei dem Preis ein paar Stück in den Schrank legen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Knaller (29 März 2014)

Moin
Hab heute mal das Ethercat Beispiel geladen und folgende Meldung erhalten 
[FEHLER]        EtherCAT: Bibliotheksverwalter [Device: SPS-Logik: Application]: Die Bibliothek '#IODrvEtherCAT' konnte nicht geöffnet werden. (Grund: Die Bibliothek 'IODrvEtherCAT, 3.5.4.10 (3S - Smart Software Solutions GmbH)' ist nicht installiert.)

Das ist natürlich Schade  würde gerne mal ein INDRA DRIVE CS dran hängen ( Hab so ein Vorseriengerät nix für Kunden zum Spielen) 

Das alte Projekt aus 1.0.0.0  erzeugt keine Meldung 

Gruß Herbert


----------



## HausSPSler (29 März 2014)

Hi, 
welche CODESYS Version verwendest du?
ist das noch V3.5.4.0?
Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten entweder du updatest auf CODESYS 3.5.4.1 oder 3.5.4.2 (gibt's neu)
oder ich schickt dir 3.5.4.10 Version der Lib , übrigens wird man ab 3.5SP5 fehlende Libs auf Knopfdruck nachladen können.
Grüße


----------



## Knaller (29 März 2014)

Hatte auf heute auf 3.5.4.2 hoch gezogen .  Die Lib fehlt und wird nicht gefunden  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drfunfrock (29 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Jetzt fall mir doch nicht in den Rücken.  Eine Pi hab ich am Bus.  Ich bin aber in codesys zuhause.  Arbeite zwar noch mit der alten Version als MLD im Antrieb.  Daher mein Favorit  Codesys.
> 
> Gruß Herbert
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch noch Beremiz. Pack einen Linux-RT-Xenomai-Kernel auf einen Beaglebone-Black und Beremiz sollte laufen. Es gibt auch schon KNX-Stacks.


----------



## HausSPSler (31 März 2014)

Hallo Herbert,

nochmals zu der fehlenden Bibliothek,
klar man kann natürlich auch die das Repository Archive Package installieren 
http://store.codesys.com/repository-archive.html
da bekommt man immer das "Delta" der Bibliotheken zur letzten Version, das hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Grüße


----------



## Werner29 (31 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Hatte auf heute auf 3.5.4.2 hoch gezogen .  Die Lib fehlt und wird nicht gefunden



Am einfachsten lädst du dir die gesamte Libversion 3.5.4.0 runter:
http://store.codesys.com/all-products/repository-archive.html#All versions

Bernhard


----------



## Knaller (31 März 2014)

Es gibt da ein kleines Problem mit der Lizenz.  Ich habe hier die Frei Version






Gruß Herbert


----------



## Knaller (31 März 2014)




----------



## HausSPSler (31 März 2014)

Hi Herbert,

die sind alle lizenfrei.... sollte gehen. 
Hast du noch ein Problem oder ist das nun behoben ?

Grüße


----------



## Knaller (31 März 2014)

Moin.  Nein das Problem ist nicht gelöst. Schau dir den Screenshot an.  Da steht was von Lizenz.      Und es wird nicht geladen Der Treiber fehlt


Gruß Herbert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HausSPSler (31 März 2014)

Hallo,
Im Screenshot sieht man nur das im PackageManager angezeigt wird das keine Lizenzinformation verfügbar sind,
das ist aber nichts schlimmes/böses das Repository Package erfordert keine einzige Lizenz für die Bibliotheken,
das ist also definitv nicht die Ursache für dein Problem.
Öffne bitte mal das Angehängte Archiv mit CODESYS öffnen (konnte es nur umbenennen und als zip hochladen bitte umbenennen zu .projectarchive) dann ist das Problem erst mal behoben, weil damit alle fehlenden Bibliotheken mit kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Knaller (1 April 2014)

Moin
Hallo Edwin    danke jetzt kann ich das Projekt ohne Fehler aufmachen.  Muß mir eine 2te Ethernet Schnittstelle für den PI besorgen.

Gruß Herbert


----------



## RobiHerb (7 April 2014)

Vielleicht erwarte ich zuviel, aber kann man die Visu auch auf dem Rapberry laufen und anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Knaller (7 April 2014)

Ja die Visu läuft ist ja als Beispiel dabei



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HausSPSler (7 April 2014)

Hallo RobiHerb,

du meinst sicher einen Monitor anschließen und auf der Oberfläche des Raspberry Pi ne Visu anzeigen..
Ideal wäre natürlich so was wie die Targetvisu, das geht aber leider nicht,
das einzige was geht ist:

http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5647#p10032

eben auch ein Webbroswer auf dem Pi installieren (der vorhandene kann kein html5) der dann die Webvisu anzeigt

Grüße


----------



## RobiHerb (8 April 2014)

Danke für die Info und den Link. 

Ich hatte mit dem Midora hin und her probiert und keinen Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## raspiprojekt (19 April 2014)

@HausSPSler: Habt Ihr schon mal geschaut, ob Ihr die RS485 Schnittsteller der RasPiComm nutzen könnt? Hoffe das Teil ist angekommen.


----------



## HausSPSler (19 April 2014)

Hallo Jörg,

ist angekommen, danke! 
bin noch nicht dazugekommen, für die RS485 muss man ja einen eigenes Kernelmodul bauen, das andere geht so wie ich das sehe.
Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (28 April 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe es getestet es funktioniert mit der Einschränkung Baudraten sollten nicht kleiner 4800 sein... dafür gibt's einen Bugtracker Eintrag sollte behoben werden.
Wie verwendet man also Raspicomm:

1. installieren nach folgendes Anleitung:

http://amescon.com/products/getting-started.aspx



Damit nach dem Starten beide Comports über CODESYS ansprechbar sind, sollten die symbolischen Links nach dem booten vorhanden sein.

in /etc/rc.local eintragen:

sudo nano /etc/rc.local

#!/bin/sh -e
#
# rc.local
#
# This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
# Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other
# value on error.
#
# In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
# bits.
#
# By default this script does nothing.

# Print the IP address
_IP=$(hostname -I) || true
if [ "$_IP" ]; then
  printf "My IP address is %s\n" "$_IP"
fi

*sudo ln -s /dev/ttyAMA0 /dev/ttySS0
sudo ln -s /dev/ttyRPC0 /dev/ttySS1*

exit 0


Im CODESYS Config File unter /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg
folgenden Eintrag ergänzen


*[SysCom]
Linux.Devicefile=/dev/ttySS
*
Die Inputs vom Joystick funktionieren, ich hänge noch ein Beispiel an. RTC funktioniert auch dafür muss man nichts spezielles tun.*

Grüße
*


----------



## dingo (28 April 2014)

Hallo HausSPSler,
das ist eine gute Tat!


MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Mai 2014)

Hi,

den mini Delta Robot könnte man z.B in Schulungen / Lehre wo auch immer verwenden:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9rLOWm7NiU&feature=youtu.be

Grüße


----------



## nexus161 (17 Mai 2014)

Guten Tag,
habe mir nun auch eine Raspberry zugelegt und wollte nun den Raspberry Pi als CODESYS SPS nutzen.
Habe soweit alles zu laufen bekommen, bis auf die Verbindung zwischen Codesys und dem Raspberry selbst.

Der Programmier-Rechner befindet sich im selben Netzwerk, wie auch der Raspberry. Nur ich bekomme es nicht hin, wenn ich z.B das Projekt "Webvisu.Project" öffne, eine Verbindung zum Raspberry herzustellen. Jemand das selbe Problem hier gehabt?

Des Weiteren möchte ich gerne die GPIO Schnittstellen des Raspberry erweitern mit dem folgenden ICs.

Digitale I/Os mit _MCP23017_(Anbindung an I²C Bus)
Analoge I/Os mit MCP3008(Anbindung an SPI Bus)

Kann ich diese Erweiterten Schnittstellen auch Problemlos mit der Codesys Software ansprechen, oder funktioniert das ganze nicht?
Vorallem nutzen die beiden ICs unterschiedliche Bus-Systeme....
Ich würde das gerne Ausprobieren, aber wie gesagt, ich bekomme keine Verbindung zum Raspberry hin.

Bitte um Hilfe^^


----------



## HausSPSler (17 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

kannst du dich mal mit "putty" (Google suchen) per ssh einloggen und 
dann cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log ausführen

hier müsste man sehen warum die SPS nicht startet - zumindest ne Fehlermeldung wenn sie korrekt startet sieht man Ausgaben welche Komponenten geladen wurden.

Digitale I/Os mit _MCP23017_(Anbindung an I²C Bus) - dafür müsste man einen Treiber machen,
die ganzen Bibliotheken die mit dem Pi  mitkommen sind ja offen und man kann sich "abschauen" wie man das macht + es gibt eine gute Anleitung in der Beschreibung zum Pi, die hänge ich mal an.


Analoge I/Os mit MCP3008(Anbindung an SPI Bus) den gibt's ja bereits als Treiber sollte also gleich funktionieren, die Beschaltung ist auch in dem PDF skizziert mit Temperatur Sensor LM35 als Beispiel.
I2C und SPI sollten also beide gehen.

Denke wenn du schreibst was in cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log steht kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

 Grüße


----------



## nexus161 (17 Mai 2014)

@ *HausSPSler*
Danke für die schnelle Antwort und Hilfe, ich werde mich morgen beisetzen und versuchen über SSH auf dem Raspberry zuzugreifen und berichten
Das mit den zusätzlichen Dig I/Os und Analog I/Os sollte eigentlich klappen, danke für die PDF.

Wieviele I/Os könnte ich zusätzlich anbinden? Gibts es da eine Grenze oder sonstige Nachteile die enstehen könnten?

Mfg


----------



## HausSPSler (18 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

prinzipiell kann man an I2C Bus 127 Geräte anschließen du musst prüfen wie viele Adressen man beim  _MCP23017_ einstellen kann,
das sind dann die Grenzen.

hier in diesem Forum wird intensiv darüber diskutiert:

http://www.forum-raspberrypi.de/Thread-mehrere-i2c-devices-am-rpi

Grüße


----------



## nexus161 (18 Mai 2014)

Guten Abend,
@HausSPSler

habe mich per shh verbinden können und den Befehl ausprobiert. Leider sagen mir die ausgespuckten Zeilen nichts. Ich hoffe dir.
Anbei 2 Screenshots.

MFG


----------



## nexus161 (18 Mai 2014)

Guten Abend,
@HausSPSler
habe mich per ssh verbinden können und den Befehl eingegeben, leider sagen mir die Zeilen nichts, ich hoffe dir.

MFG


----------



## nexus161 (19 Mai 2014)

folgendes hat er mir ausgegeben....

pi@raspberrypi ~ $ cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log
Linux version 3.10.25+ (dc4@dc4-arm-01) (gcc version 4.7.2 20120731 (prerelease) (crosstool-NG linaro-1.13.1+bzr2458 - Linaro GCC 2012.08) ) #622 PREEMPT Fri Jan 3 18:41:00 GMT 2014

********* CoDeSysControl DEMO VERSION - runs 2 hours*********

machine: armv6l
timer resolution: 1nsec

=======================================================================
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=4, pszInfo= CODESYS Control V3
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=5, pszInfo= Copyright (c) 3S - Smart Software Solutions GmbH
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=6, pszInfo= <version>3.5.4.10</version> <builddate>Mar 11 2014</builddate>
=======================================================================
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>CM</cmp> init, <id>0x00000001</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>CmpMemPool</cmp> init, <id>0x0000001e</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>CmpLog</cmp> init, <id>0x00000013</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>CmpSettings</cmp> init, <id>0x0000001a</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysFile</cmp> init, <id>0x00000104</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysCpuHandling</cmp> init, <id>0x00000101</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysOut</cmp> init, <id>0x0000010b</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysModule</cmp> init, <id>0x00000109</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysCom</cmp> init, <id>0x00000100</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysDir</cmp> init, <id>0x0000011b</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysEvent</cmp> init, <id>0x00000102</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysExcept</cmp> init, <id>0x00000103</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysInternalLib</cmp> init, <id>0x00000107</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysMem</cmp> init, <id>0x00000108</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysSem</cmp> init, <id>0x0000010f</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysSocket</cmp> init, <id>0x00000111</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTarget</cmp> init, <id>0x00000112</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTask</cmp> init, <id>0x00000114</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTime</cmp> init, <id>0x00000115</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTimeRtc</cmp> init, <id>0x00000127</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTimer</cmp> init, <id>0x00000116</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysFileStream</cmp> init, <id>0x00000120</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysShm</cmp> init, <id>0x00000110</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysMsgQ</cmp> init, <id>0x0000010a</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysSemProcess</cmp> init, <id>0x00000119</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysEthernet</cmp> init, <id>0x0000011c</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysProcess</cmp> init, <id>0x0000010e</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpApp</cmp> init, <id>0x00000002</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpAppBP</cmp> init, <id>0x00000073</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpAppForce</cmp> init, <id>0x00000074</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpAsyncMgr</cmp> init, <id>0x0000005f</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChecksum</cmp> init, <id>0x0000000b</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpDevice</cmp> init, <id>0x0000000e</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpEventMgr</cmp> init, <id>0x0000005b</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpFileTransfer</cmp> init, <id>0x0000005e</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIecStringUtils</cmp> init, <id>0x0000007f</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIecTask</cmp> init, <id>0x00000011</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpMonitor</cmp> init, <id>0x00000014</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpMonitor2</cmp> init, <id>0x00000032</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIoDrvC</cmp> init, <id>0x00000066</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIoDrvIec</cmp> init, <id>0x0000005a</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIoMgr</cmp> init, <id>0x00000012</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpRetain</cmp> init, <id>0x00000017</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpRouter</cmp> init, <id>0x00000018</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpSchedule</cmp> init, <id>0x00000019</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpSrv</cmp> init, <id>0x0000001c</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBlkDrvTcp</cmp> init, <id>0x00000030</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBlkDrvUdp</cmp> init, <id>0x00000007</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBinTagUtil</cmp> init, <id>0x00000004</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChannelMgr</cmp> init, <id>0x00000009</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChannelServer</cmp> init, <id>0x0000000a</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpNameServiceServer</cmp> init, <id>0x00000016</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCommunicationLib</cmp> init, <id>0x0000000c</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIecVarAccess</cmp> init, <id>0x00000060</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpPlcShell</cmp> init, <id>0x00000128</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpTraceMgr</cmp> init, <id>0x00000070</id> <ver>3.5.4.10</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCharDevice</cmp> init, <id>0x00000300</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpRasPi</cmp> init, <id>0x00002345</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpNameServiceClient</cmp> init, <id>0x00000015</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChannelClient</cmp> init, <id>0x00000008</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAAAsyncMan</cmp> init, <id>0x00004007</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAABehaviourModel</cmp> init, <id>0x00004015</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAACallback</cmp> init, <id>0x00004001</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAADTUtil</cmp> init, <id>0x00004013</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAAFile</cmp> init, <id>0x00004008</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAAMemBlockMan</cmp> init, <id>0x00004003</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAANetBaseServices</cmp> init, <id>0x00004018</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAARealTimeClock</cmp> init, <id>0x00004014</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAASegBufferMan</cmp> init, <id>0x00004019</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAASerialCom</cmp> init, <id>0x00004012</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAATick</cmp> init, <id>0x00004009</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAATickUtil</cmp> init, <id>0x00004010</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAATypes</cmp> init, <id>0x00004006</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChannelClientIec</cmp> init, <id>0x0000005d</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpNameServiceClientIec</cmp> init, <id>0x0000011d</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBinTagUtilIec</cmp> init, <id>0x0000005c</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpUserDB</cmp> init, <id>0x00000064</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpUserMgr</cmp> init, <id>0x00000061</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCryptMD5</cmp> init, <id>0x0000006a</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBitmapPool</cmp> init, <id>0x00000050</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpDynamicText</cmp> init, <id>0x00000051</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpVisuHandler</cmp> init, <id>0x00000054</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpVisuServer</cmp> init, <id>0x00000057</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpWebServer</cmp> init, <id>0x00000071</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpWebServerHandlerV3</cmp> init, <id>0x00000072</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAAStorage</cmp> init, <id>0x0000007e</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpAlarmManager</cmp> init, <id>0x0000007c</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpGateway</cmp> init, <id>0x0000000f</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpGwCommDrvTcp</cmp> init, <id>0x00000010</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= Dynamic: <cmp>CmpCAASdoClient</cmp> init, <id>0x00004011</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= Dynamic: <cmp>CmpCAASdoServer</cmp> init, <id>0x00004017</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= Dynamic: <cmp>CmpCAACanL2</cmp> init, <id>0x00004004</id> <ver>3.5.4.0</ver>
1400439347: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= Dynamic: <cmp>CmpSocketCanDrv</cmp> init


ich kann damit leider nichts anfangen.
Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen^^

MFG


----------



## HausSPSler (19 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

alles gut die SPS läuft wie ne eins... ;-)
denke wir gehen wir zurück auf diesen Punkt:

>Der Programmier-Rechner befindet sich im selben Netzwerk, wie auch der Raspberry. Nur ich bekomme es nicht hin, wenn ich z.B das Projekt "Webvisu.Project" öffne, eine >Verbindung zum Raspberry herzustellen. Jemand das selbe Problem hier gehabt?
Du meinst beim scannen der SPS findest du nichts?
Du kannst auch direct die IP des Pi  eingeben... oder nimm doch den Pi mal als Gateway.. (die IP Adresse des Pi als Gateway eingeben und dann nochmals scannen)

Grüße


----------



## hd@hmautomation.de (17 Juni 2014)

Hallo SPS´ler 
Ich finde die Soft von 3s echt klasse was mich nur gestört hat das die Runtime alle 2 h gestoppt wurde.
Da ich von Haus aus seit nun mehr als 15 Jahren Automatisierungsysteme programmiere und immer für neue und vorallem kostengünstige Produkte offen bin ist die Soft echt klasse da ich eh schon zig Steuerung mit Beckhoff hinter mir habe.

Aber wie schon erwähnt die 2h grenze hat mich gestört.

Für alle die Insteresse habe :

Ich hab folgendes Bash Script in die Crontab mit einer Aufrufzeit von 1:55 h eingetragen :

#!/bin/sh

# Codesys Prozess beenden
sudo killall -2 codesyscontrol.bin


while [ "$APP" = '' ] # Warten bis Prozess beendet
do
    sudo codesys.daemon #Prozess starten
    APP=$(ps aux | grep -v grep | grep codesyscontrol.bin)
done


Die Runtime wird nach 1:55 gestoppt und dann wieder gestartet, läuft echt gut Ihr müsst nur daraf achten das eure Variablen die Ihr nach einem Neustart braucht Retain sind.

Ich habe auch noch einen Code geschrieben der die Downtime misst. Auf anfrage schick ich euch den zu.

Mfg


----------



## NetFritz (17 Juli 2014)

Hallo
Es wurde hier nach einer Anbindung zu KNX gefragt.
Auf den RPi könnte man doch eibd installieren und die Ein und Ausgaben über Netzwerkvariablen erledigen.
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## Knaller (17 Juli 2014)

Moin
@ NetFritz
Ja hab ich inzwischen gelesen.  Hab mir auch die Doku von eibd her runter geladen.  Aber da ich kein Programmierer bin erstmal nur Bahnhof verstanden.   Jetzt versuche ich mich ein zu lesen.  Aber über Anschub Unterstützung Würde ich mich freuen.  

Gruß Herbert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NetFritz (17 Juli 2014)

Hallo
Im KNX-Userforum findet man viele Infos zu RPi und eibd.
z.B. hier
http://knx-user-forum.de/knx-eib-forum/20663-eibd-linknx-cometvisu-auf-raspberry-pi.html
oder einfach anmelden und Fragen.
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## ErazorVIP (28 Juli 2014)

Hast du das bei dir gelöst bekommen? Ich habe das gleiche Problem. " Die Bibliothek IODrvEtherCAT, 3.5.4.10 ist nicht installiert.
Ich habe Codesys 3.5 SP4 Patch 4 installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

LG


----------



## HausSPSler (28 Juli 2014)

Hi,
am besten du öffnest einfach das Projekt aus folgendem Link, dabei werden die die fehlenden Libs nachinstalliert.... (klar das ist ein Workaround für die Tatsache das mit aktuellen CODESYS Versionen keine alten Library Stände mitinstalliert werden

http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5768

das wird zu 3.5SP5 behoben (Juli Release) - Download fehlender Libs über CODESYS Entwicklungsumgebung möglich)

Grüße


----------



## ErazorVIP (28 Juli 2014)

Super hat geklappt.


Vielen Dank


----------



## HausSPSler (1 August 2014)

Hallo,

Die Vollversion der SoftSPS für den Raspberry Pi jetzt verfügbar:
http://store.codesys.com/systeme/codesys-control-for-raspberry-pi-sl.html

Was man beachten muss und wie der Lizensierungsvorgang durch geführt werden muss findet man im Produktdatenblatt im Store oder aber hier:

http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4641

Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Oktober 2014)

Es gibt ein Update mit folgenden Neuerungen:
CODESYS Control for Raspberry Pi SL V2.0.1.0 
Image basiert auf
Raspbian Debian Wheezy
Version:September 2014
Release date: 2014-09-09

Was ist neu?
- OneWire wird nun unterstützt - Beispielprojekt: "c:\Users\<dein Username>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.0.1.0\Onewire.project" 
- zwei I2C Master möglich (B/B+ bzw Model A)
- SPI Geschwindigkeit konfigurierbar
- GPIO's A/B und B+ Model
- Runtime Version 3.5.5.20

Achtung:
Nach Installation des StorePackages bitte auch nicht vergessen bei eigenen bestehenden Projekten "Gerät aktualisieren" auf dem Raspberry Pi im Geräte-
baum auszuführen!

Noch was: Hier die Anleitung wie man die 1Wire Sensoren anschließt um z.B Temperatur am Heizkessel / Aussen Temp usw zu messen:

http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5910#p11038


Grüße


----------



## Thomasheins11 (1 November 2014)

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde.
Ich hab mal ein Anliegen. Die Lib MCP23017 von http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5872 wollte ich gerne in meinem Projekt mit einbinden. Wie mach ich dies genau und wie spricht man die Ein bzw. Ausgänge an. Mit dem Beispielprojekt dort komm ich nicht klar :/


----------



## HausSPSler (2 November 2014)

Hallo,

so:
1. aus dem Link zuerst die Bibliothek und Gerätebeschrebung installieren ( für den MCP 23017: http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5872&p=10868#p11014 )
2. dann in deinem Projekt im Gerätebaum per rechtsclick auf i2c device den I2C Master hinzufügen 
3. auf den i2c Master clicken und den MCP23017 hinzufügen


wenn man dann online geht wird der FB MCP23017 aufgerufen und man kann auf dessen IN/Outs zugreifen:

IN_A, IN_B sind die Eingangs Bytes
OUT_A,OUT_B sind die Ausgangs Bytes

so sprichst du dann die Ein/Ausgänge des MCP23017 in deinem Projekt an

MCP23017.IN_A:=16#FF;//alle Augänge IN_A setzen
MCP23017.IN_B;
MCP23017.IO_B := 16#FF;
MCP23017.IO_A := 16#00;
MCP23017.OUT_A := MCP23017.IN_B;  // hier z.B Eingänge auf die Ausgänge schreiben
MCP23017.STATE;

Grüße


----------



## Thomasheins11 (2 November 2014)

danke. ich hab die Gerätebeschreibung vergessen zu installieren. Dies tut man unter -> Gerät installieren.

Nachdem ich nun den Pi zum starten gebracht habe, soll der I2C Bus laut dem I2C Master im Projekt nicht laufen.
-> Muss ich beim I2C Master oder dem untergeordneten MCP23017 den Wert oder den Standardwert ändern?
-> oder liegt es nur an einer falschen Verdrahtung?


----------



## HausSPSler (2 November 2014)

Hallo,

'/dev/i2c-1' ist der standard für den Raspberry Pi Model B oder B+ nur das Model A verwendet '/dev/i2c-0' also müsste es so passen,
daher würde ich fast eher auf die Verdrahtung oder I2C Adresse tippen

ein Tip ware eventuell unter Linux folgendes zu installieren
sudo apt-get install i2c-tools
und dann:
sudo i2cdetect -y 1
dann müsstest du sehen was am Bus mit welcher Adresse dran ist.


Grüße


----------



## Thomasheins11 (2 November 2014)

meine I2C Adresse hab ich auf 0x20 gesetzt. das i2c tool kann ich gerade nicht testen. Auf welchen PINs ist denn der erste I2C Bus von Codesys eingestellt? Pin 3 (Gpio2) sowie Pin 5 (gpio3) ?


----------



## HausSPSler (2 November 2014)

ja genau 
Pin 5 (SCL) -Pin 12 MCP, Pin 3 (SDA) -Pin13 des MCP 
http://www.elektronx.de/tutorials/porterweiterung-mit-mcp23017-und-i2c/
würde mit ssh Verbindung vom Windows PC (putty) das testen.
Grüße


----------



## L.T. (13 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine andere Frage zum Raspberry mit CoDeSys:
Am Anfang wurde in einem Artikel geschrieben, dass auf dem Raspberry keine remanenten Daten zur Verfügung stehen.
Gibt es da schon eine Lösung bzw. hat da schon jemand was gebastelt (z.B. speichern in txt oder csv Datei)?

Gruß L.T.


----------



## HausSPSler (14 November 2014)

Hallo,
momentan gehen die Retains nur wenn man ne USV anschließen würde, sowas gibts ja für den PI,
man braucht einfach einen "richtigen" Shutdown von Linux damit die Retains beim beenden des SPS Laufzeitsystems in ein File geschrieben werden können.
Dann funktioniert es. 
Eine NVRAM Lösung habe noch keine gesehen (das ware die alternative Möglichkeit zu Retain in file)

Grüße


----------



## L.T. (14 November 2014)

Die USV ist in der Leistungsklasse ja kein Problem. 
Gibt's für lesen/schreiben der Variablen was fertiges oder muss man da selbst ran?


----------



## HausSPSler (14 November 2014)

wenn du retains haben willst must du nur deine Variablen
VAR_GLOBAL PERSISTENT RETAIN oder VAR_GLOBAL RETAIN deklarieren ... mal bisserl in der Online Hilfe stöbern ;-)
wie gesagt USV "ist ein must have" wenn es funktionieren soll.
Klar alternativ kannst du natürlich immer auch Daten in ein File schreiben dann hast du alles selber in der Hand, da gib es ne Besipiel Applikation im Store.

Grüße


----------



## L.T. (14 November 2014)

Hallo Edi,

die Funktion von Retain und Persistent (und allen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten) ist mir durchaus bewusst.
Ich habe nur nachgefragt, weil der Raspberry ja doch nochmal a bissl was anders ist als eine richtige Industrie-Hardware-SPS.
Und da auch die Hardware etwas speziell ist, hab ich mir gedacht frag lieber nach bevor ich davon ausgehe, dass alles wie bei einer "normalen" CoDeSys-Soft-SPS funktioniert.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Kayle (3 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe heute versucht den 1-Wire Bus an meinem Raspberry Pi B zum laufen zu bekommen. Leider funktioniert das aber nicht. Ich bekomme zwar in der Visu die IDs angezeigt, aber keine Werte. Im Status des 1Wire Masters steht:




Und im 1-wire bus E/A-Abbild kommt die Meldung:




Ich habe bis jetzt nur mit der Codesys V2.3 gearbeitet und finde mich daher noch nicht ganz in der V3 zurecht. Muss beim Einsatz des 1Wire noch was beachtet werden ?

Gruß Kay

EDIT:

Der 1Wire Bus scheint aber über das Filesystem zu laufen. Zumindes kann ich über die Shell die Werte der Sensoren sehen:


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

sollte schon gehen, kann es sein das du vergessen hast die Adresse der Sensoren einzutragen , siehe Screenshot?

Wenn du viele Sensoren angeschlossen hast, könnte auch dieser Beitrag aus dem Link unten, Hilfreich sein. 
Es gibt beim Pi das Problem wenn man viele Onewire Sensoren anschließt, das es Fehlmessungen/Ausfälle der Sensoren gibt. (Ein allgemeines Problem hat nichts mit der SPS zu tun)
Der Benutzer hier in dem Beitrag scheint dafür eine Lösung bzw Workaround gefunden zu haben:

http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4718



Grüße


----------



## Kayle (4 Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Edwin,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Also es geht jetzt  Nach dem ich den Wert vom ersten Sensor eingetragen habe, bekomme ich auch dessen Temperatur angezeigt. Ich war hier etwas verwirrt. Ich dachte durch anklicken der Sensoren in der Liste ( Visu ) werden die Werte angezeigt. Das geht aber bei mir nicht, oder ich weiß nicht wie ( wie schon geschrieben ist das mein erster Kontakt mit der V3 ). Ich möchte bei meiner Anwendung folgendes realisieren:

- Einlesen von ca. 15 1Wire Temperatur Sensoren
- Einlesen von ca. 15 analoger Spannungen ( über mcp3008 )
- Übertragen dieser 30 Werte über Netzwerkvariablen an einen Wago 750-881 Controller

Ist das austauschen von den Variablen zwischen Codesys 2.3 ( auf der Wago ) und Codesys v3 ( auf dem Raspberry ) überhaupt machbar ?

Gruß Kay


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Januar 2015)

Hallo Kay,

nur draufclicken auf die Taeblle geht nicht, man muss immer die Adresse in der Konfiguration eintragen (sowas wie "Onewire Senoren Adress Scan" ist nicht implementiert)

- Einlesen von ca. 15 1Wire Temperatur Sensoren
Limit steht auf 10  Onewire sensoren unter Linux - musst du mal googlen wie man das hochdreht...

- Einlesen von ca. 15 analoger Spannungen ( über mcp3008 )
wenn der soviele Kanäle hat... bzw mehrere von dem mcp?!

- Übertragen dieser 30 Werte über Netzwerkvariablen an einen Wago 750-881 Controller
Netvars kann man zwischen V2.3 und V3 austauschen, in V3 bitte unter Tools-> Optionen-> Features -> auf Profissional stellen, damit du sende Liste und Empfangsliste anhängen kannst
+ auf Pi seite keine 255.255.255.255 als Broadcast verwenden sondern z.B 192.168.17.255 Netzwerk eintragen oder aber eben IP der V2.3 Steuerung (unter Linux ist Broadcast 255.255.255.255 nicht erlaubt)

Grüße


----------



## Kayle (4 Januar 2015)

Hallo Edwin,



> Limit steht auf 10  Onewire sensoren unter Linux - musst du mal googlen wie man das hochdreht...


Habe ich schon hochgedreht. Steht jetzt auf 20.



> wenn der soviele Kanäle hat... bzw mehrere von dem mcp?!


Der MCP3008 hat 8 Kanäle. Würde dann zwei anschließen. Weiß nur nicht ob Codesys das unterstützt, da man dann den Chip Select Eingang des jeweiligen MCP ansteuern müsste.
Edit: Geht wohl doch ohne Probleme. Man kann den zweiten MCP3008 in der Konfig anhängen und dem spidev0.x eine 1 zuweisen. Damit sollte der zweite am SPI Bus hängende MCP3008 ausgelesen werden.



> Netvars kann man zwischen V3 und V3 mache, bitte unter Tools->  Optionen-> Features -> Profissional stellen damit du sende Liste  und Empfangsliste anhängen kannst
> + auf Pi seite keine 255.255.255.255 als Broadcast verwenden sondern z.B  192.168.17.255 Netzwerk eintragen oder aber eben IP der V2.3 Steuerung  (unter Linux ist Broadcast 255.255.255.255 nicht erlaubt)


Das ist die Frage  Gehen die Netvars zwischen v3.5 und v2.3 ( Du schreibst oben v3 und v3 und unten einmal v2.3 ) ?

Danke und Gruß
Kay


----------



## Knaller (4 Januar 2015)

Moin 
Es hilft immer wieder hier mit zu lesen.
Danke an Edwin für die viele Unterstützung.  Das du noch soviel neben bei machst. Könntest du ja auch von der Arbeit aus machen.   Ich suche immer noch nach der Lösung Knx über den Eibd Direkt zu lesen.  Jetzt hab ich gelesen das man sich mit C  eine eigene LIB schreiben könnte.
Jetzt fehlt mir da aber Dokumentation.       Wo finde ich die ?   Über google bin ich nicht fündig geworden bzw.das ist alles recht mager.
Ich werde mal versuchen über unsere Entwicklung an Doku zu kommen.
Gruß Herbert


----------



## HausSPSler (6 Januar 2015)

Hallo Herbert,
momentan geht es nicht, mit dem Pi Funktionen direkt in C zu implementieren. Es ist ja so das OEM/SPS Hersteller die CODESYS verwenden schon IO Treiber und externe Funktionen (die in C geschrieben sind) für ihre Platformen implementieren können, aber bei der CODESYS Pi SPS ist das ja aktuell nicht so das Benutzer in C Funktionen in CODESYS einbinden können.
Das wird gerade entwickelt und wird es vermutlich Ende Q2 geben. Es nicht ganz klar ob für den Pi das unterstützt werden wird oder nicht
(vermutlich schon aber mal sehen..)

Für dein KNX Problem denke ich wäre ne Möglichkeit über "shared memory" deine Werte auszutauschen.
Ich hatte hier ein Beispiel also CODESYS Projekt und den C Teil für Linux gepostet.
Damit kannst du deine Anbindung machen.

http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4711


Grüße


----------



## Kayle (9 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe erneut eine Frage. Das Auslesen von 1Wire Sensoren + MCP3008 funktioniert. Jetzt möchte ich aber die Unique Device Address im Hauptprogramm PLC_PRG direkt setzen. Ich scheitere aber daran den richtigen Syntax dafür zu finden:




Wie muss der richtige Syntax denn dafür lauten, damit ich die IDs über das Hauptprogramm setzen kann ?

Gruß Kay


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Januar 2015)

Hi Kay,
bin mir nicht sicher ob das in der aktuellen Version geht, eher nicht,
warum brauchst du das dynamisch, eigentlich war der Plan das man die ID in die Konfig einträgt und das war es,
wir müssen prüfen, ob man da noch was ändern kann bis zum SP6 Release des Pi Packages.

Grüße


----------



## Kayle (12 Januar 2015)

Hallo Edwin,



> warum brauchst du das dynamisch



weil ich gerne am Anfang meines Programms gerne meine Daten deklariere. Und sollte ein Sensor mal getauscht werden, ist es meiner Meinung nach einfacher das an einer zentralen Stelle zu machen. 




Dann habe ich noch das "Set ID From String" gefunden und dachte halt damit gehts auch, aber ... leider nicht. "Return Value" geht zwar auf TRUE aber die ID wird nicht eingetragen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## ohm200x (13 Januar 2015)

Hi,

ohne von der Materie hier direkt ne Ahnung zu haben, wärne die IDs der 1Wire Devices nicht sogar in nem extra Header oder Config-File besser aufgehoben?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Kayle (13 Januar 2015)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ohne von der Materie hier direkt ne Ahnung zu haben, wärne die IDs der 1Wire Devices nicht sogar in nem extra Header oder Config-File besser aufgehoben?
> 
> Gruß ohm200x



Genau so habe ich es vor. Geht nur aktuell wohl noch nicht.

Gruß Kay


----------



## blimaa (2 Februar 2015)

Hi

Der Raspberry 2 wurde heute vorgestellt.
Wird die Codesys-Version darauf auch lauffähig sein?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## HausSPSler (3 Februar 2015)

Hi,
vermutlich ja, wir werden Tests machen sehe momentan noch keinen Grund warum nicht.

Grüße


----------



## blimaa (3 Februar 2015)

Hi

Klingt ja nicht schlecht.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Version 3.5.6.0? Ist das die 3.5 Sp6 im Downloadbereich?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## RobiHerb (3 Februar 2015)

Auch Windows 10 soll demnächst auf dem RASP laufen und Visual Studio 2015 wird ebenfalls Unterstützung anbieten.

http://www.codeproject.com/News.aspx?ntag=19837497523775559&_z=2399247


----------



## HausSPSler (3 Februar 2015)

Hi ,

ja CODESYS 3.5SP6 Entwicklungsumgebung wurde heute released , gibt es auf der CODESYS Webseite im Downloadbereich.

Das PI Package Version 3.5.6.0 dauert noch ein paar Tage
Es wird zur Version 3.5SP6 Raspberry Pi Package / Image folgende Erweiterungen geben:


Image aktualisiert auf aktuelles RaspberryPi.org Image 
Profinet Master 
OPC UA Server in einer Testversion ist integriert 
Piface LCD wird unterstützt :  http://www.piface.org.uk/products/piface_control_and_display/ 
Verbesserungen 1Wire Sensoren (Betrieb mit vielen Sensoren) 
RemoteTarget Visu möglich (Fullscreen Visu auf Windows PC die sich zu Pi SPS verbindet) - vom look and feel ähnlich wie die HMI in der V2.3 
Support des "Raspberry Pi 2" wenn möglich 

hoffe habe nichts wichtiges vergessen...


Grüße


----------



## husqvarna125 (5 Februar 2015)

Hallo SPSler,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und froh hier endlich einen Platz gefunden zu haben in dem sich CODESYS und Raspberry vereinen.  
Bin  seit kurzem von Pilight auf CODESYS in der Hausautomatisierung  umgestiegen. Leider finde ich keine möglichkeit meine DHT22 Temperatur  und Feuchtefühler mit CODESYS auszulesen.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt oder nicht? 

Beste Grüße 
Husqvarna


----------



## Kayle (6 Februar 2015)

Moin Husqvarna125,

eine direkte Möglichkeit DHT22 auszulesen gibt es nicht, da die DHT22 kein 1wire Protokoll haben. Ich löse das über 1wire Temp. Sensoren und über analoge Feuchtesensoren die ich über den MCP3008 auslese.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Lars Weiß (10 Februar 2015)

Unser Spiel-Pi, auf dem wir Codesys lizensiert hatten, ist tot. Auf Nachfrage bei 3S ist damit auch die Lizenz hin. Mir war das neu, hatte es aber befürchtet...


----------



## Kayle (10 Februar 2015)

Hi Lars,

Im Hersteller Forum wird empfohlen sich an den Support zu wenden:

http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5926

Das hast Du ja aber schon getan. Das hilft Dir jetzt aktuell zwar nicht aber für die Zukunft: Lizenzierung nur über den USB Dongle und nicht über softlizenz. So wird es auch im Hersteller Forum geschrieben.

Gruß Kay


----------



## derhendrik (11 Februar 2015)

Hallo SPS-Freunde,

die Kombination aus Pi und Codesys hört sich sehr interessant an.

Bei dem Versuch das Webvisu-Projekt zu laden bin ich aber schon gescheitert:
Liegt das daran, dass ich Codesys 3.5 SP6 verwende?

Wenn ich das Projekt öffne bekomme ich 39 Fehlermeldungen, alle in der Form "Die Bibliothek XXXX 3.5.5.0 ist nicht installiert" , gleichzeitig öffnet sich danach ein Fenster ("Projektumgebung") welches mir empfiehlt u.a. die Compilerversion auf 3.5.6 zu aktualisieren.

Den Raspberry Pi habe ich gefunden, kann mich dort auch einloggen, das Kompilieren der Anwendung scheitert aber natürlich kläglich (über 500 Fehlermeldungen).

Oder habe ich einfach bei der Installation von Codesys 3.5 SP6 irgendetwas essentielles vergessen? Ist es in der Hinsicht dann vielleicht sinnvoller eine ältere Version zu nutzen?

Bitte entschuldigt meine Anfängerfragen, ich finde die Lernkurve bei solchen Entwicklungsumgebungen doch sehr steil...
Danke aber für eure Hilfe schonmal!

EDIT: War natürlich mein Fehler, habe einfach die Bibliotheken im Bibliotheksverwalter nachinstalliert und jetzt läuft es. Sollte ich trotzdem bei dem Fenster "Projektumgebung" den neuesten Compiler (3.5.6) und neueste Visualisierung auswählen?


----------



## HausSPSler (11 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

wir werden nächste Woche die PI SPS Version 3.5SP6 freigeben und die wird im Store dann zum Download zur Verfügung stehen,
das beinhaltet dann die 3.5SP6 Pi Runtime die eben auch für den Raspberry Pi2 Quadcore lauffähig ist
und auch die ganzen neuen Features wie Profinet Master, OPCUA (als Beta), PiFace LCD mitbringt.
Dann wird das nachladen der Bibliotheken und Geräte nicht mehr nötig sein. (Was man aktuell tun muss wenn man 3.5SP6 installiert dann aber ältere Bibliotheken und Geräte nicht automatisch hat sondern über den Bibliotheks Manager runterladen muss)
Klar den Compiler kannst du jetzt auch schon auf SP6 stellen.

Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Februar 2015)

Hallo Husqvarna125,

du könntest dir diesen Feuchtigkeits & Temperatur Sensor zulegen,
einer der vielen CODESYS Pi User hat dazu im CODESYS Pi Forum einen Gerätebeschreibung und  Bibliothek veröffentlicht.

SHT21 Humidity & Temperature Sensor

Grüße


----------



## blimaa (16 Februar 2015)

Hi

Der Pi hat ja auch einen Audio Ausgang. Ist es möglich, vom Codesys aus auf ein Internetradio zu zugreifen und den Sound von dort abzuspielen?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## HausSPSler (17 Februar 2015)

Hi blimaa,

ja auch das... SysProcess Bibliothek. B
Beispiel wie man ein Linux Kommendo aufruft: 

SysProcess.SysProcessExecuteCommand('linuxcomand',ADR(Result)); 
(Damit die Kommandos funktioniern muss du die vorher in der CODESYSControl.cfg freischalten)


Ich gehe mal davon aus das du schon eine bestimmte Software unter Linux im Auge hast!
Beispiel wäre:
mpc help
Die wichtigsten für das Projekt: 
mpc clear
mpc load 
mpc play
mpc volume
mpc lsplaylists
mpc stop
mpc current
"mpc clear" stoppt die Wiedergabe und leert die Playliste (Nicht die Datei radiosender, sondern die interne Playliste) "mpc load NAME" 
lädt die Playliste NAME und hängt diese an die interne dran, wenn schon eine vorhanden ist. Also 3 Mal  
mpc load RadiosenderGrüße


----------



## blimaa (17 Februar 2015)

Hi
Nö hatte noch absolut keinen Plan wie ich das anstellen sollte :-/
Aber dein Vorschlag klingt sehr intressant!
Gruss blimaa


----------



## blimaa (23 Februar 2015)

Hi

Hab gerade gesehen, dass die neuste Version im Store erhältlich ist


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Februar 2015)

neu daran ist ua (vielleicht die wichtigsten Punkte):


Raspberry Pi 2 wird unterstützt
Image aktualisiert auf aktuelles RaspberryPi.org Image, auch das Nachinstallieren/Updaten bestehender SD Karten Images über codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.6.0.deb  ist möglich (Ist im Download enthalten)
Profinet Master
OPC UA Server in einer Testversion ist integriert
Piface LCD wird unterstützt :  http://www.piface.org.uk/products/pi...l_and_display/
Verbesserungen 1Wire Sensoren (Betrieb mit vielen Sensoren)
RemoteTarget  Visu möglich (Fullscreen Visu auf Windows PC die sich zu Pi SPS  verbindet) - vom 'look and feel' ähnlich wie die HMI in der V2.3
Anzeigen des PICAM Video Stream über die Webvisu ist nun möglich , siehe Beispiel im 'c:\Users\<deinUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.0.0\CameraStream.project'


----------



## blimaa (5 März 2015)

Hi

Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen Pi besorgt und die 3.5.6 2h Demo runtergeladen und installiert. Eigentlich lief das ganze 2-3 Tage ohne Probleme. Doch jetzt kann ich nicht mehr mit dem Pi verbinden via Codesys. Er kann keine Verbindung mehr zum Pi aufbauen. Ping geht und auch mit dem VNC komme ich vom Laptop auf den Pi, also Verbindung würde schon bestehen. Einen kompletten Neustart des Pi's nützt auch nichs.
Was könnte der Grund dafür sein?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Roland Wagner (5 März 2015)

Hi,
es könnte sein, dass beim (unkontrollierten) PowerDown das Image auf der SD-Karte beschädigt wurde. Wenn das so ist, dann hilft es, wenn man das Image gemäß der Anleitung im Produktdatenblatt noch einmal neu aufsetzt.


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 März 2015)

Aktuell habe ich das Problem das auf meinem Pi2 das Codesys nicht mehr startet. Sobald ich die Trendspeicherung aktiviere ist Schicht im Schacht. Der Support arbeitet schon an dem Problem.


----------



## HausSPSler (5 März 2015)

Hi,
@Lars das stimmt wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran aber es gibt noch keine Lösung
@blima hast du auch Trend in deinem Projekt ? 
Du könntest dich per ssh einloggen, dann 
*sudo -s
rm /root/Application**

ausführen dann sollte die SPS wieder starten.
Gebe bescheid solbald das Problem behoben ist.

Grüße


----------



## StephanJ (7 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich arbeite beruflich auch mit CoDeSys Systemen. Ich habe mir jetzt privat den Raspberry Pi 2B zugelegt und ersteinmal die Demo darau installiert. Also ersteinmal  muss ich sagen das ich total begeistert bin. Das ist ja mal eine  kostengünstige alternative für eine SPS Hardware. Bestellt habe ich  jetzt noch ein Adafruit Servo Interface. Ich hoffe das es sich dabei um eine  für mich interressante Lösung handelt. 
Gibt es noch andere  interressante, günstige Motorenlösungen welche sich per SoftMotion  ansprechen lassen? Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage zu dem Runtime Key,  welche im Store zu kaufen ist. Handelt es sich dabei nur um einem Stick,  auf welche die Lizenz gespielt wird? Oder beinhaltet der Key schon die  Lizenz? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (7 März 2015)

Hallo Stephan,

man kann die Pi Lizenz wahlweise als SoftLizenz auf dem Pi aktivieren (dann ist die Seriennummer gebunden mit genau dem PI auf welchem du die Lizenz aktivierst - kann also im falle einer defekten SD Karte genau auf diesem Pi wieder hergestellt werden).
Alternativ kann man die Pi Lizenz auch auf einem CODESYS Runtime Key, kompakt (siehe Zubehör im CODESYS Store) installieren und dann ist der Pi an den man diesen Usb Key ansteckt lizensiert (->Vorteil: so ist die Lizenz also portabel)
Dieser Runtime Kompact Key muss extra gekauft werden + Pi lizenz auch extra.
Klar die Security Key's kann man zusätzlich auch für die ganzen Demo versionen aus dem Store verwenden / Static Analysis / UML / SVN / XML reader / CSV Reader und vieles mehr...
Auch Bootprojekt Verschlüsselung geht nur mit den USB Stick, d.h wenn man eine Applikation auf dem Pi hat läuft die nur wenn auch der passende USBKey am Pi steckt (Knowhow Schutz)

Grüße


----------



## blimaa (8 März 2015)

Hi
Nein ich habe keinen Trend in meinem Projekt. Ich besitze auch kein Pi2 sondern ein Pi B+.
Ich habe meinen Pi neu aufgesetzt und im Moment läuft er wieder. Allerdings da ich noch am experementieren bin, läuft er nur ab und zu mal am Abend.
Bin gerade daran ein MCP4912 (DAC, 12Bit) per SPI anzusprechen. Allerdings stehe ich noch ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch bezüglich Bibliothek anpassen etc.
Na ja mal nächste Woche nochmals rangehen.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## StephanJ (10 März 2015)

Zu Schulungszwecken wäre für mich ein motor mit lageregelung interressant. Ist das mit einem adafruit analog feedback servo möglich? Wo würde denn dann das analoge Feedback angeschlossen, bei einer adafruit 16 channel 12bit PWM Driver karte. Im Projekt kann ich ja einen SM_Drive_PosControl einfügen. Könnte dieser dann genutzt werden. Hat jemand da Erfahrungen mit? Ich würde mich sehr über ein 'Feedback' freuen


----------



## HausSPSler (10 März 2015)

Hallo Stephan,
das könnte gehen, du könntest das analoge Feedback (prüfen ob die Pegel passen, auf die schnelle habe ich nich gefunden was da an feedback kommt...0.3,3V oder 0..5V?) über einen MCP3008 (da gibts ja Treiber und Gerätebeschreibung) anschließen und dann mit dem SM_Drive_PosControl die Regelung machen,
das sollte schon gehen.
Grüße


----------



## StephanJ (10 März 2015)

Das hört sich super an. Ich warte noch auf die Bauteile und dann bin ich mal gespannt. Vielen dank schon einmal - wird aber bestimmt noch nicht meine letzte Frage sein. Viele Grüsse an meinen ehemaligen Kollegen von der SIG


----------



## blimaa (11 März 2015)

Hi

Ich möchte ein MCP4912 (DAC) via SPI ansprechen. Dazu habe ich  das .xml vom mcp3008 kopiert und gemäss PDF Anleitung die Einträge  geändert. Danach wurde die Gerätebeschreibung in der Geräte-Repository  eingefügt.
Danach fängt es an! Wie geht das genau mit der Bibliothek? In der Anleitung wurde da stark zusammengefasst 
Ich  kopierte die Bibliothek des MCP3008 und nannte sie um (MCP4912). Wenn  ich jetzt die Bibliothek öffne im Codesys kommt die Fehlermeldung "Die  Datei ... befindet sich in einem Bibliothek-Repositiy. Es ist nicht  gestattet, Bibliotheken zu editieren..."
Was mache ich falsch?

Noch ne andere Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein 433MHz Sender an Codesys anzuhängen?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## HausSPSler (11 März 2015)

Hi blima,
lies bitte das FAQ - Library development best practices
http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5641&p=10677#p10677
Ich fasse das mal zusammen:
Du öffnest zwei CODESYS Instanzen in der einen öffnest du deine Bibliothek, die du übrigens nicht im Bibliotheks Reposiory öffnest (daher kommt die Meldung befindet sich in einem Bibliotheks-Repo..) sondern
beispielsweise hier: "c:\Users\DeinWindowsUserName\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.0.0\SPI_MCP4912.library" ablegst und dann öffnest:

In der zweiten Instanz öffnest du dein Projekt mit dem du die Bibliotheks Funktionalität dann testest, also das Projekt zum debuggen/testen deiner Bibliothek.
Dann installierst du mit dem gelben Button (siehe Screnshot) deine Bibliothek ins Bibliotheks Repository und dann kommt eine Meldung in der zweiten CODESYS Instanz das eine neue Version installiert wurde(siehe Screenshot) -> dann neuer download deines Projekts aufs Gerät usw.
Debuggen der Bibliothek geht auch?
Ja aber wie?
Brakepoint in der Projekt Instanz von CODESYS z.B im Bibliothesmanager in deiner Bibliothek setzen und dann kannst du durch die Bibliothek "steppen" / debuggen usw. 
So ist der Workflow bei der Bibliotheks Entwicklung.
Wenn du etwas an deiner Gerätebeschreibung änderst muss du diese auch wieder ins Geräte Repository installieren und dann mit rechtsclick und "update device" auf dein geändertes Gerät aktualisiert werden.


>Noch ne andere Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein 433MHz Sender an Codesys anzuhängen?
ja gibt es ... ich mache das beispielsweise wie hier beschrieben

http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4686&hilit=nachts


Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.
Grüße


----------



## blimaa (11 März 2015)

Hi
Klingt super
Ich werde es diese Woche nochmals probieren.
Gruss blimaa


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 März 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht z.B. eine IM 151-3 PN mit dem neuen Codesys Kernel für den rPi zu koppeln ? Irgendwie will mir das nicht gelingen, der Stationsstatus "Connection aborted: AR consumer DHT expired" ist wie in Stein gemeisselt. Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich von PN nicht wirklich Ahnung habe; an Siemens CPU´s funzt das immer problemlos und ich dachte das wäre am Pi nicht anders...


----------



## HausSPSler (16 März 2015)

Hallo,

wie weit kommst du?
Du kannst den Slave scannen und er wird erkannt, dann machst du Ihn in dein Projekt + neuen download und dann kommt es zu dem besagten Fehler?
Ich denke das liegt daran das der Pi nicht schnell genug antwortet,
also musst du die Reduction Ratio hochsetzen. ( Dies ist die Zeit die die SPS für eine Antwort benötigen darf)

Grüße



Grüße
Edwin


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 März 2015)

Der Slave funktioniert grundsätzlich, scannen, ins Projekt und fertig. Die Hürde Reduction Ratio war schnell genommen. Wenn ich allerdings eine Zuweisung auf einen digitalen Ausgang am Slave programmiere stürzt der Kern beim starten ab...


----------



## HausSPSler (16 März 2015)

Was passiert genau freeze, exception oder weder noch?
Kannst du mal ins SPS log schauen?

Grüße


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 März 2015)

Wenn du mir sagst wie ich den auf dem Pi ziehe, gerne!


----------



## HausSPSler (17 März 2015)

cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log aber vielleicht erst mal mit 'top' schauen ob die sps noch läuft..
wenn exception dann mit CODESYS unter device sps log
Grüße


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 März 2015)

Es scheint als ob er die digitale Ausgangskarte nicht kennt. Aber wieso schmiert der Kern dann ab ?

Anhang anzeigen codesyscontrol.txt


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 März 2015)

@HausSPSler: Was soll mir denn "address: 0xea246a36 reason: address not mapped to object" sagen ?!?


----------



## HausSPSler (17 März 2015)

Hallo Lars,
kann ich das Projektarchiv haben (schicke es bitte an Support@codesys.com)
das darf natürlich nicht abstürzen "fetter" Fehler.

Grüße


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 März 2015)

Ist unterwegs...


----------



## blimaa (18 März 2015)

Hi

Bin doch mal noch zum MCP4912 gekommen. Fazit: Ich kann die Bibliothek einbinden, doch der SPI Master geht auf Störung.--> Läuft nicht

Ich möchte doch nur ein Word schicken (0111111110100000) 
Wenn jemand mal Zeit und Lust habe meine Bibliothek zu checken, ich hab sie mal in den Anhang gelegt.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## HausSPSler (18 März 2015)

Hi,
hast du schon mal irgend ein SPI device verndet und hat das funktioniert, wenn der SPI Bus Master rot ist sieht es für  mich so aus als
würde was generell mit SPI nicht stimmen. 
Welches WHeezy Image verwendest du?
Das aus dem Store download or eines von RaspberryPi.org?
Kannst du dein MCP4912 über linux ansprechen und funktioniert es da?

Grüße


----------



## blimaa (18 März 2015)

Hi
Ich benutze das aus dem Codesys Store (3.5.6).
Aus dem Linux habe ich es noch nicht probiert.
Ich habe PiFace.lib als Vorlage genommen. Dort werden Ports etc. Beim initialisieren verschalten. Muss ich dies dort auch? 
Gruss blimaa


----------



## blimaa (18 März 2015)

Hi
SPI ist jetzt grün
so als Schnellschuss arbeitet der MCP4912 noch nicht richtig aber immerhin mal Grün. (SPI war auf dem Raspi noch nicht freigegeben)


----------



## Ralle (1 April 2015)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage zum Rasperry mit Codesys.

Funktioniert bei euch Wolfram und Mathematica noch? 

Wolfram startet und geht sofort wieder aus. Kann ja sein, dass das Absicht ist, um die Performance von Codesys nicht zu sehr runterzuholen. Wäre nicht wirklich schlimm.
Codesys läuft auf jeden Fall sehr gut, toll was 3S da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Als nächstes werde ich mal Profinet-Geräte testen, da bin ich durchaus gespannt.


----------



## HausSPSler (1 April 2015)

Hallo Ralle,

nein das ist keine Absicht das es nicht geht, müsste schon gehen.
Welches Image Version verwendest du? Das aktuelle aus dem Store?
Du kannst jederzeit das original Image von RaspberryPi.org verwenden und nur die CODESYS Runtime
nach installieren über
*sudo dpkg -i codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.6.0.deb*
(zuerst mußt du natürlich dieses Debian Paket welches auch im Storedownload enthalten ist auf den Pi kopieren)
By the way wir werden vermutlich nach Ostern ein 3.5.6.20 Version der Pi runtime releasen da es ein paar Probleme gibt wenn man Trend machen will.... +
OPCUA Server ist dann als offizielles Release enthalten nicht mehr als BETA Version.
Grüße


----------



## Ralle (1 April 2015)

Ich habe das Image von 3S genommen, aufgespielt und expandiert. Dazu noch ein Paket für Remote-Zugriff mittel Microsoft Remote Desktop installiert.
Ist ein Raspberry PI Model 2.
So läuft es prima, wenn ich unbedingt die anderen Geschichten testen will, kann ich das Originalimage nehmen, das hab ich noch auf einer 2. SD-Karte.


----------



## blimaa (1 April 2015)

Hi

Ich hatte diese Woche auch mal wieder Zeit.
Mittlerweile kann ich via Codesys Funksteckdosen schalten, Internetradio laufen lassen etc. etc.
Allerdings fällt mir was komisches auf.
Wen  ich z.B. ein TON abarbeiten will, läuft dieser auch wie geschmiert,  allerdings ist er Rot unterstrichen und Codesys meldet "Bezeichner TON  nicht definiert" das gleiche mit CONCAT oder Flankenerkennung R_TRIG.  Aber es läuft alles!

Meine WebVisu sollte auf dem Laptop und dem  Mobilphone gehen. Geht auch, allerdings ist die Tastatur/Numpad dort  soooooo klein, dass es sehr schwierig ist, eine Zahl zu treffen. Kann  man die Tastatur auch grösser machen?

Dann habe ich immer noch das Thema mit dem SPI Daten zu verschicken, allerding muss ich dort nochmals nachforschen.....

Gruss blimaa


----------



## HausSPSler (2 April 2015)

Hi blimaa,

ist komisch, hast du die aktuelle compilerversion eingestellt?
'Ton' kommt aus der Standard.library  dieser "precompile" Fehler sollte nicht kommen.
Welche CODESYS Version hast du genau am Start 3.5.6.10?
Prüfe bitte:
1. SPS Gerät aktuell?
2. Compilerversion Einstellung auf aktuelle
3. Visuprofil aktuell

Abschalten kann man das "Unterstreichen im Editor" über -> Tools-Optionen->Intelligentes Codieren -> Fehler im Editor Unterstreichen 
(Bei mir kommt das nicht ... mit TON)

ZU den Visu Dialogen... da gibt's einen Eintrag in der Improvement/Bug Tracking Datenbank, sehe aber keinen Termin.
Wenn es zu arg nervt  /bzw nicht geht könntest du die Dialoge selber "pimpen" die Bibliothek ist ja offen bei jeder CODESYS Installation dabei:

Hier:
"c:\Program Files (x86)\3S CODESYS\CODESYS\Projects\Visu\Dialogs\VisuDialogs.library"

Grüße
Edwin


----------



## blimaa (2 April 2015)

Hi  - Compilerversion 3.5.6.0 - Visuprofil 3.5 SP6 -SPS ist der Raspi in aktuellster Version  Gruss blimaa


----------



## gkoka (2 April 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte auf den Raspberry mit den Befehl *sudo dpkg -i codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.6.0.deb* aktualisieren. Ich habe die .deb Datei
vorher auf den Rasp kopiert. Anschließend mit Putty *sudo dpkg -i codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.6.0.deb* eingegeben.
Ich bekomme immer die Meldung dpkg: Fehler: Eine Aktions-Option wird benötigt. Was mache ich falsch? Kannst Du mir helfen?
Danke im Voraus.
Gerd


----------



## HausSPSler (3 April 2015)

Hallo Gerd,

hab ich noch nie gesehen musst mal nach:
"Fehler: Eine Aktions-Option wird benötigt"
googlen... dann kommst du nach http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/aktualisierungsverwaltung-defekt-nach-unvollst-tpf/ 
das würde ich mal so ausprobieren... 
Grüße


----------



## thomass5 (23 April 2015)

...so, hab jetzt das ganze mit einem Profinet ET200s und einem EtherCAT EK1100 mit jeweils ein paar IO auf einem Pi2 am laufen. Gelegentlich steigt die ET200s für ca. 10s mit Busfehler aus und kommt dann selbständig wieder. Leider hab ich keine genaueren Diagnosedaten gefunden. Liegt es daran, das ich beides parallel am laufen habe und das Ethernet überfordere oder sollte ich an den Hardwarekomponenten weiter den Fehler suchen?


----------



## HausSPSler (24 April 2015)

Hi,
prüfe bitte im falle des Busfehlers den Station Status.
dann die Reduction Ratio hochsetzen.
Grüße


----------



## thomass5 (24 April 2015)

Werde mal schauen .


----------



## thomass5 (24 April 2015)

Ok, heute nach Neustart 2h keine Busprobleme mehr. Habe vorher keine Änderung durchgeführt. Dann hab ich weiter "gespielt" und  gelegentlich Änderungen am PLC-Task gemacht, eingespielt, Neustarts usw.. Irgendwann waren die Busprobleme wieder da. Seit dem Mittag und einem Neustart läuft es wieder problemlos. Werde nächste Woche mal mit dem Lösungsvorschlag "weiterspielen".


----------



## HausSPSler (1 Mai 2015)

Hallo 
es ist ein neues Update verfügbar im CODESYS Store :2.1.1.0
Was ist neu?
Update der Runtime auf V3.5.6.20 
dazu ist ein Debian Packet im Store download enthalten (auf den Pi kopieren und sudo dpkg -i codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.6.20.deb installieren)

Was sollte man auch noch aktualisieren?
CODESYS Entwicklungsumgebung auf 3.5.6.30 
dann das Raspberry Pi Package updaten (das kann man über den PackageManager tun.."search updates"- dann download)

Bitte das pdf hier lesen:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUsername>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.1.0\RaspberryPI_de.pdf"
SPI MCP23S17 wird nun unterstützt.
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUsername>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.1.0\PiFace_FB.Project" soll zeigen wie man SPI im Projekt verwenden kann ohne das man eine Bibliothek erstellt.
Grüße


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2015)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo
> es ist ein neues Update verfügbar im CODESYS Store :2.1.1.0
> Was ist neu?
> Update der Runtime auf V3.5.6.20
> ...



Ich bin zu doof, bei euch irgendwas zu finden, wo bitte genau bekommt man die genannten Dateien, im Store????

Ich finde etwas von 3.5 SP6 Patch 3, ist es das?
Wo ist das .deb zu finden? Kann doch nicht so schwer sein... 

Ok, habs gefunden, irgendwie finde ich das arg verwirrend auf eurer Page.


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Mai 2015)

hm ok.. ich diskutier das mal, wir werden es versuchen zu verbessern.
Grüße


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2015)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> hm ok.. ich diskutier das mal, wir werden es versuchen zu verbessern.
> Grüße



Ja, das wäre echt nicht schlecht.

Zuerst muß man in den Store (per PW anmelden), um sich das Package zu holen.
Dann irgendwo bei Codesys (am Besten sucht man nicht auf eurer HP, sondern macht das über google), downloadcenter, ah, nun erinnere ich mich  , wieder anmelden (andere Anmeldung!) und Codesys downloaden.
Nun kann es losgehen. Irgendwie fehlt einem da der Durchblick und die Übersicht, was man alles wie/wo braucht und bekommt. Hab eine ganze Weile rumgesucht. Nun die Installation, ich gehe mal nach deiner Anleitung hier vor, mal sehen ob das jetzt noch klappt. 

Edit: Ne, leider nicht, der Download kommt Byteweise rein, das dauert bei 500MB bis zum Morgen. Na denn, Gute Nacht!


----------



## win2000 (18 Mai 2015)

Gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit einen DHT22 Sensor per Codesys auszulesen?


----------



## HausSPSler (19 Mai 2015)

Hi,
denke noch nicht,
aber es gibt eine alternative den SHT21:
Dafür hat ein User eine Bibliothek und Gerätebeschreibung bereitgestellt:
http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5872&p=10867#p11612
Grüße


----------



## thomass5 (10 Juni 2015)

Mit welcher minimalen Zykluszeit läuft eigentlich die SoftSPS auf dem Raspberry? Hab leider momentan nicht die Möglichkeit es selbst zu testen.
Falls es hier irgendwo schon beantwortet wurde hab ich es leider nicht gefunden.

Thomas


----------



## HausSPSler (10 Juni 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

also technisch gesehen, einstellen kannst du prinzipiell sogar <100us... ob das wirklich Sinn macht ist fraglich.
Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (6 September 2015)

Hi,
anbei ein Beispiel wie SysProcessExecuteCommand2 verwendet wird um zum Beispiel die ProzessorTemperatur des PI zu lesen ( /opt/vc/bin/vcgencmd measure_temp) oder eben auch andere Konsolen Kommandos + Rückgabe in die IEC-Welt zu verwenden.
Nicht vergessen die Shell Befehle in /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg frei zu schalten.

Grüße


----------



## Ralle (8 September 2015)

Paßt zwar nicht 100%-ig hierher, aber interessiert sicherlich auch.

https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/the-eagerly-awaited-raspberry-pi-display/

Das Touch-Display nutzt den Displayport des Raspi. Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich denke, dadurch spart man ein paar wertvolle GPIO-Pins, die man so mit Codesys auch anderweitig nutzen kann.


----------



## uzi10 (17 September 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Für mich wäre eine Anbindung nach KNX sehr schön.  Es gibt von bus ware
> *ROT a RTC-OneWire-TPUART (EIB/KNX) extension for Raspberry Pi*
> ...



Hey!

Hat Teil schon wer probiert? Bzw weiss wer ob und wie das funktioniert? Beispielprogramm?


----------



## blimaa (2 Oktober 2015)

Hi

Die Tage werden kürzer und kälter, dass heisst man kann sicher wieder mal dem Raspi widmen. 
Also neuer Raspi 2 gekauft, ein I2C Analog Ausgabeprint gekauft und das neuste Codesys heruntergeladen (3.5 SP7 Patch 2) 
Danach nach dieser Anleitung weiter gearbeitet: http://raspberry-sps.de/codesys-programme-am-raspberry-pi/
CODESYS_Control_for_Raspberry_PI.package und Horter_Kalb_Raspi_Support.package runter geladen und installiert

Nun öffne ich das Beispielprojekt von Horter. Sofort kommt die Meldung: Die Bibliothekt 'Raspberry I2C Digital Input 1.0.0.0... ist nicht installiert
Also schnell in den Bibliotheksverwalter und fehlende Bibliotheken downloaden. Leider schlägt der Download immer fehl!

Wie geht den das nun mit dem Downloaden?

Gruss blimaa

Edit: Gerade im Google gefunden, dass diese Bibliothek nicht gebraucht wird.....
Allerdings funktionierte diese Funktion bei mir noch nie. Sollte diese überhaupt??


----------



## HausSPSler (3 Oktober 2015)

Hallo blimaa,

das Nachladen der fehlenden Bibliotheken funktioniert momentan nur für von 3S erstellten Bibliotheken. (oder fuer Hersteller die auch ne "Nachlad Infrastruktur " fuer ihre Bibliotheken bieten -https Server der eben die  Bibliotheken und Devices "serviert")
derzeit also noch eher für nur die Bibliotheken die mit der CODESYS Installation mitkommen...) 
'Raspberry I2C Digital Input 1.0.0.0' wurde versehentlich in diesem Horter Beispiel angezogen, es gibt Sie aber gar nicht (gab es wohl für Testzwecke mal)

Kannst gerne das "Nachladen" Feature mal testen einfach Standard Bibliothek weglöschen und dann nachladen... 
Grüße


----------



## uzi10 (6 Oktober 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Es hilft immer wieder hier mit zu lesen.
> Danke an Edwin für die viele Unterstützung.  Das du noch soviel neben bei machst. Könntest du ja auch von der Arbeit aus machen.   Ich suche immer noch nach der Lösung Knx über den Eibd Direkt zu lesen.  Jetzt hab ich gelesen das man sich mit C  eine eigene LIB schreiben könnte.
> Jetzt fehlt mir da aber Dokumentation.       Wo finde ich die ?   Über google bin ich nicht fündig geworden bzw.das ist alles recht mager.
> ...



Hallo!

Gibts da schon eine Lösung, wie man den KNX einbinden kann=?

MFG Andi


----------



## Hendrik (15 November 2015)

Hey bin auch gerade dabei eine Waagezelle per I2C einzubinden. Habe aber bisher auch noch keine lösung für CODESYS... ich arbeite hier mit dem HX711 chip. vll hat jemand erfahrungen mit Codesys dem PI und I2C ... 

MfG Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (16 November 2015)

Hi

wenn ich mir das anschaue bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich I2C ist.
http://hivetool.org/w/index.php?title=Interface_the_HX711_to_Pi#Method_1:_Connect_HX711_to_P1.2FJ8
oder hast du ne andere Anschaltung?

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (16 November 2015)

Hey HausSPSler, 

Genau diese MiniPlatine habe ich mir besorgt. Ich dachte auf Grund der tatsache das es eine Daten/Signalleitung und einen Taktgeber gibt Das es I2C ist. Hat jemand eine Ahnung
wo ich vll eine Platine bekomme I2C auf Waagezelle... 

Hat jemand schonmal etwas ähnliches mit CodeSys umgestzt? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

MfG 
Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (17 November 2015)

Hi,

versuch es doch mal unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen,
https://github.com/ggurov/hx711
gcc  -o HX711 HX711.c gb_common.o
denke das ist ja nichts mit highspeed Messungen, dann könnte man die Ergebnisse in die IEC Welt mit SysProcessExecuteCommand2 hochreichen.
Was willst du genau wiegen damit, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Hendrik (17 November 2015)

Hey ich möchte eine Mischanlage bauen. 
Brauche für die Komponenten eine Kontrollwaage. 
Die Haupsteuerung soll über Zeit laufen. Aber die Zeit muss ja ermittelt werden =)


----------



## PN/DP (17 November 2015)

Eine Mischanlage für Fischfutter für das heimische Aquarium oder eine Industrie-Anlage?

Harald


----------



## Hendrik (17 November 2015)

Eher für das eigene leibliche Wohl auf Partys


----------



## HausSPSler (17 November 2015)

ja denn ;-) hau rein.. ich sagt dir wie die Werte nach IEC kommen... (klar ich hätte es auch so gesagt)
Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (17 November 2015)

Ja dann hau mal deine Infos raus


----------



## HausSPSler (17 November 2015)

Hi,
ja jetzt musst du das hier auf dem Pi unter Linux übersetzen
https://github.com/ggurov/hx711
 gcc  -o HX711 HX711.c gb_common.o (hoffe das passt zu seinem Sensor/Platine)
und dann mal aufrufen uns schauen ob Sie Sensoren was gescheites liefern.
Dann mit SysProcessExecuteCommand2 bekommst du die Ausgaben in die IEC Welt.
Sicher geht's auch eleganter aber .... weißt schon ist halt kein normaler I2C Sensor sondern irgendwie ein Exot(vielleicht täusche ich ja weil so wirklich tief gegoogelt hatte ich nicht dannach)
Grüße
Edi


----------



## infeedjam (21 Dezember 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
ch habe noch keine Lauffähige RPi SoftSPS, das wird sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ändern. Für mich stellt sich aktuell die Frage, ob es durch die Codesys RPi Lösung auch die Möglichkeit gibt Homematic Aktoren und Sensoren anzusprechen. Leider habe ich bis jetzt dazu noch nichts im Netz gefunden. Die Idee wäre dies über einen Homematic Lan Adapter zu machen. http://www.elv.de/homematic-lan-konfigurations-adapter.html
Hat dies schon mal jemand probiert/realisiert? Oder ist dies auch über eine Wago SPS mit Codesys 2.3 realisierbar?
Gruß
Jam


----------



## mnuesser (21 Dezember 2015)

Sensoren kannst du per xml-api von der ccu2 auslesen,
mach ich mit meiner wago cpu auch...

Bei mir aber nur die Temperatursensoren...


----------



## Hendrik (4 Januar 2016)

Hey HausSPSler,

wo finde ich den SysProcessExecuteCommand2 in CODESYS oder verstehe ich das falsch? Bzw. Gibt es irgendwo ein Beispiel PRG oder eine PDF zum durchlesen?


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Januar 2016)

Hallo Hendrik,

hier findest du ein Beispielprojekt:

http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6247&p=12699#p12699

oder eben angehängte Datei entpacken.

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (5 Januar 2016)

Hey ich habe mir gerade Mal dein PRG angesehen. Erstmal herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe!!

Ich habe mit der Hilfe dieser Seite
http://hivetool.org/w/index.php?title=Load_Hivetool_on_the_Pi
den HX711 ans Laufen bekommen.

jetzt muss ich das Ganze nur noch in die IEC-Welt bekommen. nur bekomme ich das leider noch nicht ganz hin. Gibt es zu der FUNCTION SysProcessExecuteCommand2
noch eine Beschreibung irgendwo?

Folgendes gebe ich unter Linux ein:

sudo hx711 .

Dann wird das Programm ausgeführt das liefert mir wie auf folgendem Bild zu sehen dann werte zurück.
	

		
			
		

		
	




vll kannst du mir ja noch einen weiteren Tipp geben =)

MfG Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik (9 Januar 2016)

Hey leute wie kann ich auf dem PI daten Persistent behandeln?

kann mir jemand ein beispiel PRG zur Verfügung stellen?

MfG Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Januar 2016)

Hallo Hendrik,

am besten geht es wenn man eine USV verwendet.. z.b UPSPIcon oder andere PI USV's... das ist sicher die technisch sauberste Lösung. Retains funktionieren bei einem sauberen/geregelten shutdown verlassen / Linux und SPS Runtime.
Da es neben den dann funktionierenden Retains/Persistente Variablen auch die SD Karte vor "korrupt werden da nicht ordentlich heruntergefahren" schützt.
Das Debian Linux von RaspberryPi.org ist nun mal so konfiguriert das es nicht dafür geeignet ist das man es einfach Stromlos schaltet, wenn zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein File geschrieben wird, kann das zur folge haben das
beim nächsten Start Linux nicht mehr korrekt startet.
Das ist die ganze Problematik die eben auch die Retains betreffen.


----------



## Hendrik (12 Januar 2016)

Hey Danke für deine Antwort wie, kann ich den PI den vom SPS-Programm aus sauber ausschalten?
Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten vom Programm aus schreiben zu lassen  z.B. nur bei Änderungen? Bei Beckhoff geht das. Vll also auch bei CODESYS?


Achja ich am Wochenende lief die Mischmaschine das erstemal =) muss aber noch ein paar sachen optimieren  

Werde wenn ich das Ding optimiert habe auch mal ein Paar Bilder hochladen und vll ein Video / Tutorial irgendwo für alle die vor den gleichen Problemen standen erstellen.

Vielen Dank aber für deine/ eure Unterstützung =)

MfG Hendrik


----------



## RobiHerb (12 Januar 2016)

*Indirekter Zugriff über Funktionen*



Hendrik schrieb:


> Hey Danke für deine Antwort wie, kann ich den PI den vom SPS-Programm aus sauber ausschalten?
> Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten vom Programm aus schreiben zu lassen  z.B. nur bei Änderungen? Bei Beckhoff geht das. Vll also auch bei CODESYS?
> MfG Hendrik



Ich habe das so gelöst, dass ich die Variablen nie direkt schreibe, sondern über Funktionen darauf zugreife. Immer, wenn sich dann etwas verändert hat, werden sie auch automatisch in einem File upgedatet. Das lässt sich bei Codesys 3.x sehr einfach auch über Properties lösen.

Beim Programmanlauf werden die Variablen einmalig aus dem File zurückgelesen.


----------



## Hendrik (12 Januar 2016)

Hey wie meist du das über Properties? Gibt es hierfür irgendwie Funktionen? 
Hast du vll ein Beispiel für mich?

MfG Hendrik


----------



## vollmi (14 Januar 2016)

Hi Zusammen

Ich wollte jetzt auch mal ein Codesysprojekt auf Raspberry probieren. Ich hab auch alles installiert und das GPIO Beispielprojekt geöffnet. Allerdings hat es bei mir den Menuepunkt nicht wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.



> Führen Sie in CODESYS im Menü Tools das Kommando „*Update RaspberryPi*“ aus.



Ist das irgendwas zusätzliches das ich installieren muss?

Das Package "Codesys Control for Raspberry Pi" in der Version 3.5.8.0 ist installiert.

mfG René


----------



## Roland Wagner (14 Januar 2016)

Hi,
mit der Installation des Package sollte das Plug-In samt Menü-Punkt eigentlich vorhanden sein. Allerdings muss man das CODESYS Development System einmal neu starten, damit das Plug-In auch angezogen wird. Vielleicht war es das schon...


----------



## vollmi (14 Januar 2016)

Neustart hab ich auch schon probiert (bin ich mir von Siemens gewohnt ) aber keine veränderung. Bin ich denn an der Richtigen Stelle?




mfG René


----------



## Roland Wagner (14 Januar 2016)

Dann kann ich es mir nur erklären, dass der Menü-Eintrag aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund nicht richtig erstellt wurde. Die Stelle ist die richtige 
Wenn nur der Eintrag fehlt, kann man das aber auch selbst nachholen:
Menü Tools/Anpassen - Registerkarte Menü. Dort "Tools" öffnen und am besten nach den Optionen einen "Befehl hinzufügen". (Vielleicht auch noch einen Trennstrich einfügen und dann nach unten schieben). Wenn man "Befehl hinzufügen" klickt, dann erscheint dann ein Dialog mit vielen Kategorien links. Dort "Raspberry Pi" auswählen und rechts den Befehl "Update Raspberry Pi" einfügen.
Sollte dieser Befehl oder die ganze Kategorie nicht vorhanden sein, dann hat etwas bei der Installation des Plug-Ins nicht funktioniert. Dann würde ich unter Tools/Package Manager das Package für den Raspberry Pi deinstallieren und noch einmal installieren.


----------



## vollmi (14 Januar 2016)

Ah perfekt so gehts  Dankeschön


----------



## Hendrik (19 Januar 2016)

Hey unter welchem Pfad finde ich das Bootprojekt von Codesys auf dem Raspi?

MfG 
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik (19 Januar 2016)

Habe es gefunden =)

liegt unter /root/


----------



## FrEdDy32 (21 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch endlich mal meinen alten RPi Model B fit gemacht und wollte ihn nun in eine SPS verwandeln.
Allerdings macht mir da Codesys einen strich durch die Rechnung.

Ich habe das aktuellste Raspbian auf meinen PI gezogen und dann auf meinem Windows 8.1 PC Codesys V3.5 SP8 installiert.
Als nächstes habe ich mir dann das Package aus dem Codesys store runtergeladen und installiert. Die Runtime ließ sich auch ohne Probleme auf den PI kopieren.
Jetzt komm ich aber zu dem Punkt an dem ich nicht weiterkomme:

Wenn ich jetzt das Beispiel Projekt WebVisu laden möchte kommt der Fehler "Eine oder mehrere Bibliotheken dieses Projektes konnten nicht geladen werden."
Ich habe einige Zeit damit verbracht die Bibliotheken doch irgendwie zu finden / einzubinden aber ich komme hier an diesem Punkt nicht weiter.

Alle Anleitungen zu diesem Thema zeigen keine explizite einbindung von Bibliotheken jeglicher Art, sodass ich vermute doch irgendetwas verkehrt gemacht zu haben.

Kann mir hierbei jemand einen Tipp geben ?

Windows 8.1
Codesys 3.5 SP8
Raspbian vom 21.11.2015
CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI_3.5.8.0


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Januar 2016)

Hi,
bei 3.5.8.0 Release wurde leider (von uns) vergessen alle Beispiele mit "Gerät aktualisieren" auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.

Du musst also:
Rechtsclick im Gerätebaum auf den Raspberry PI - Gerät aktualisieren ausführen... dann noch Compilerversion und Visuprofil auf 3.5.8.0 setzen...
dann geht wieder alles. Das muss man leider mit allen mitgelieferten Beispielen so machen. Wird mit 3.5SP8Patch1 wieder behoben sein. Sorry ist sehr ärgerlich.
Grüße


----------



## FrEdDy32 (21 Januar 2016)

------ Übersetzungslauf gestartet: Applikation: Device.Application -------
                Code typisieren ...
                Kompilierung abgeschlossen -- 0 Fehler, 0 Warnungen

Das wird es gewesen sein ich bedanke mich tausendmal. Hätte ich mal vor zwei Stunden hier gefragt


----------



## RobiHerb (21 Januar 2016)

*Schnelle Reaktion*



FrEdDy32 schrieb:


> ------ Übersetzungslauf gestartet: Applikation: Device.Application -------
> Code typisieren ...
> Kompilierung abgeschlossen -- 0 Fehler, 0 Warnungen
> 
> Das wird es gewesen sein ich bedanke mich tausendmal. Hätte ich mal vor zwei Stunden hier gefragt



Ich bewundere immer wieder, wie gut und schnell Codesys (Edwin Schwellinger) reagiert. 

Weiter so, da kann sich die Konkurrenz mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen. 
Die hätten aus meiner Erfahrung erst einmal rumgedruckst und dann ein Service Pack klammheimlich hinterher geschickt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2016)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei 3.5.8.0 Release wurde leider (von uns) vergessen alle Beispiele mit "Gerät aktualisieren" auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.
> 
> Du musst also:
> ...





RobiHerb schrieb:


> Ich bewundere immer wieder, wie gut und schnell Codesys (Edwin Schwellinger) reagiert.
> 
> Weiter so, da kann sich die Konkurrenz mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.
> Die hätten aus meiner Erfahrung erst einmal rumgedruckst und dann ein Service Pack klammheimlich hinterher geschickt.



Das ist wirklich lobenswert, einfach zugeben das ein Missgeschick passiert ist.
So suchen nicht tausende von User hinter einen Bug her. Da könnte sich Siemens
mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## testor (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich möchte meinen Raspberry PI mit der CoDeSys Laufzeitumgebung als PROFINET-Master benutzen. Der PI hat eine little Endian-Architektur, PROFINET nutzt aber Big Endian. Bisher ist mit als einzige Möglichkeit in den Sinn gekommen, die Bytes mit eigenen Code zu swappen. Da ich aber davon ausgehe, dass dies ein Standard-Problem auch bei anderen Steuerungen ist, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass eine Standard-Funktion zum swappen zur Verfügung steht. Bisher konnte ich die jedoch nicht finden. Gibt es einen Standard-Weg die Konvertierung durchzuführen?

Vielen Dank schomal

LG


----------



## HausSPSler (25 Januar 2016)

Hm,
also ich habe schon ziemlich viele Profinet IO's am Profinet Master angeschlossen ich musste da nie was "swappen" das macht alles der Treiber
oder hast du ein bestimmtes Gerät welches dir da Probleme macht?

Wenn es wirklich notwendig sein sollte gibt es: MemoryUtils.library für sowas

Grüße


----------



## testor (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo Edwin,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Unser Aufbau ist wie folgt:
Raspberry PI (CoDeSys mit PROFINET IO Master) <-> PROFINET IO Device (Phönix Software Stack)

Es  geht im Speziellen um azyklische Befehle, welche mit den  Standard-FB's RDREC und WRREC getriggert werden. Mit dem FB werden  nur Rohdaten als Bytestream gelesen oder geschrieben. Laut der PROFINET  IO Spezifikation erfolgt das mit Big Endian. Der PI selbst hat die  Little Endian Architektur. 



HausSPSler schrieb:


> ...
> ich musste da nie was "swappen" das macht alles der  Treiber
> ...
> 
> Grüße



Meinst du damit den Treiber des PROFINET Masters? Für zyklische Daten kann ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen, da der Aufbau des zyklischen Datenworts, d. h. deren Datentypen, aus der GSDML bekannt sind. Da bei azyklsichen Befehlen nur Rohdaten über die RD/WRREC FB's versendet werden, kann der "Treiber" nicht Wissen wie der Bytestream aufgbaut ist, automatisches swappen ist daher nicht möglich, oder?

LG


----------



## HausSPSler (25 Januar 2016)

puh.. ja da hast du natürlich recht, die azyklischen Daten sind immer im Big-Endian Format, so wie die Profinet Spec vorschreibt.
Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (26 Januar 2016)

Hey ich suche eine Funktion um die von CODESYS erzeugten Persistenten Daten aus dem PRG herraus schreiben zu lassen, 
kann mir da jemand behilflich sein? 
bei TwinCat 2 gibt es einen FB dafür -  FB_WritePersistent - vll kennt das ja jemand für CODESYS V3.5

MfG Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (26 Januar 2016)

Hallo Henrik,
dazu gibt es ein Beispiel im CODESYS Store.
http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und...pberry-pi-jetzt-verfuegbar-24.html#post609622
Zum installieren kannst du direkt in CODESYS Einkauswagen betätigen und im Suchfeld Appication Manager eingeben.
Download - Beispiel öffnen dann unter:

"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Examples\Application Manager\ApplicationManager.project"

Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (2 März 2016)

Hallo Ihr,
man kann den 'neuen' PI3 mit der aktuellen CODESYS Version jetzt schon verwenden... !
Grüße


----------



## ohm200x (2 März 2016)

Hi,



HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> man kann den 'neuen' PI3 mit der aktuellen CODESYS Version jetzt schon verwenden... !
> Grüße



Wow! Hat RS-Online schon geliefert?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## HausSPSler (3 März 2016)

Reichelt... aber da RaspberryPi.org ja inzwischen ca 8Mio von Pi's verkauft wissen die auch wie man es macht....!


----------



## NetFritz (3 März 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe meinen Gestern von Watterott erhalten.
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## blimaa (17 März 2016)

Hi

Hab nun auch ein Pi 3.
Darum wollte ich mein Codesys updaten.
Auf der Codesyshomepage 3.5.8.10 auf Download geklickt und dann als @packagemanager geöffnet. Installiert habe ich es als komplett. Nun öffne ich das Codesys neu und es steht immer noch 3.5 Sp7 Patch 2. Ich denke es wurde nicht geupdatet? oder schon?


----------



## HausSPSler (18 März 2016)

Hallo,
du hast das Package innerhalb CODESYS aktualisiert, was du nun noch aktualisieren musst, wäre CODESYS selbst also die Entwicklungsumgebung.

Hier runterladen und dann am besten ins selbe Verzeihnis installieren in dem auch die "alte" Version liegt (ohne die alte zu deinstallieren)
http://store.codesys.com/engineering/codesys.html

Dann noch bei deinen bestehenden Projekten mit Rechtsclick im Geräte Baum die SPS und auch die Feldbus Master über 'Gerät aktualisieren / Update Device' diese Geräte Versionen updaten (damit werden auch die neuen Bibliotheken dann angezogen)
- aktuelle Compiler Version setzen und aktuelles Visuprofil verwenden (zu dieser Schritt wird man normalerweise beim Projektöffnen befragt/aufgefordert)
Dann ist alles in aktueller Version. 
Grüße


----------



## blimaa (18 März 2016)

Besten dank, werde dies am Weekend ausprobieren.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## RobiHerb (18 März 2016)

*Mehrere Versionen*



HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo, ...
> 
> Hier runterladen und dann am besten ins selbe Verzeihnis installieren in dem auch die "alte" Version liegt (ohne die alte zu deinstallieren)
> Grüße



Hallo Edwin, ich habe mehrere verschiedene Versionen/Installationen auf dem PC. Die brauche ich auch weiterhin für verschiedene Kunden. Kann ich die wirklich ins gleiche Verzeichnis installieren (.NET) oder war das ein Hinweis an unbelastete User ohne alte Leichen im Keller?


----------



## HausSPSler (18 März 2016)

Ich kopiere mal hier rein was schon mal im CDS Forum gepostet hatte:

Also es gibt eigentlich drei unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten oder vielleicht auch besser gesagt drei gängige Vorgehensweisen:
Ich persönlich bevorzuge die erste:

1. Einfach das neue CODESYS immer ins alte bestehende Verzeichnis installieren, dabei werden auch alle aus dem Store installierten Plugins wie SVN usw ins
neue CODESYS installiert. (nach dem Setup wird der PackageManager aufgerufen und die bestehenden PlugIns auch für die neue Version installiert)
Vorteil: auch die alte Version kann auf Bedarf gestartet/verwendet werden
Nachteil: Klar braucht Platz auf der Festplattte (was aber vielleicht heutzutage nicht so schlimm ist?!)

2. Die neue Version in ein neues Verzeichnis installieren 
Nachteil: alle PlugIns (Storeprodukte) müssen wieder neu installiert werden
Vorteil: Man kann ne alte Version einfach deinstallieren und dann auch das Verzeichnis in dem es war löschen 
-
3. alte Version deinstalliere dann die neue Installieren
Nachteil: alle PlugIns (Storeprodukte) müssen wieder neu installiert werden
Vorteil:  weniger Festplattenspeicher , da in der Regel die alten Version nur noch selten verwendet werden?!

Grundsätzlich bleiben alle installierten Geräte und Libs beim Deinstallieren stehen -> Repositories bleiben erhalten

Grüße


----------



## blimaa (18 März 2016)

Hi

Hat bestens geklappt mit dem Updaten. :s18:

Nun habe ich mein altes Projekt geupdatet. Läuft soweit. Nur die Visu Tastatur ist wieder seeehr klein auf dem Mobilephone. Komischer Weise hatte ich gemeint, dass das Problem gelöst war, bei der letzten Version.
Wenn ich mit dem Mobilephone auf die Visu gehe, dann ist die Tastatur sehr klein. Wenn ich mit dem Laptop auf die Visu gehe, ist die Tastatur grösser im Verhältniss. (Siehe Bilder)

Weiter möchte ich einen Stepper oder einen DC Motor mit Drehgeber in die SPS einbinden. Gibts da noch mehr Möglichkeiten als das Beispiel mit dem Adafruit I2C PWM Modul?
So mit Richtung und Taktsignal für den Stepper z.B., da gibt es ja verschiedene Prints im Netz.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## HausSPSler (20 März 2016)

Hi,
zu Frage 1)
denke da wurde nichts geändert.. daher wundert es mich.

Am einfachsten geht's wirklich wenn du Adafruit I2C PWM Modul nimmst... was willst du damit antreiben/bewegen?
Grüße


----------



## mnuesser (22 März 2016)

Huhu,

ich habe für mein Häusle ne Wago KNX-Steuerung gekauft, soweit programmiert, läuft alles.
Was ich nicht so schön finde ist die Web-Visu mit dem Codesys 2.3 

Da ich mir eines der neuen 10" Web-Panels von Wago geholt habe, welches sowohl die Webvisu des V2.3 als
auch HTML5, also die Visu des V3.5 darstellen könnte, überlege ich, mir für die Darstellung einfach ein 
Raspberry zu kaufen, und die Steuerungen "irgendwie" zu verbinden, so dass mir das Codesys 3.5 eine hübsche
Visu zaubert.

Würde das von der Theorie her funktionieren?
Welche Art der Kopplung würdet Ihr mir dann vorschlagen?

gruss Markus


----------



## blimaa (22 März 2016)

Hi

zu 1: Was wundert dich? Das es nach meiner Meinung mal klappte oder das es wieder so aussieht?

zu 2. Ich möchte so ein Getriebemotor mit Drehgeber steuern 
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/JGA25-371-Motor-with-encoder-code-disk-Gear-motor-12V/224898_926699135.html

Oder auch normale Schrittmotoren


----------



## HausSPSler (23 März 2016)

Hi,
1) wenn es kaputt sein sollte müssten wir es reparieren... (sind die Settings wirklich gleicht?)

2) also ich würde sowas nehmen PWM ohne Drehgeber. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-dsHU0mBYc .. bzw wie willst du den Drehgeber einlesen, nicht so einfach ohne zusätzliche Hardware? 

Grüße


----------



## blimaa (23 März 2016)

Hi

Dachte ich schliess mal ein I2C Analogoutput an den Raspi 3 (via I2C repeater alles von Horter&Kalb).
Läuft nichts, obwohl ich die I2C freigegeben habe auf dem Raspi. OK mal die normalen GPIO's asprobieren.
Komischerweise sieht es überhaupt keinen Eingang? Liegt das nun an mir oder am Raspi 3?
Bei der Ausgabe der GPIO's sind schon ein paar auf True andere wieder auf False. Ich habe im Moment aber nichts an den Pins angeschlossen. 
Wenn ich auf den GPIO27 3.3V gebe, bleibt der False. (Siehe Printscreen)

Gruss blimaa


----------



## HausSPSler (24 März 2016)

Hallo blimaa,
ja das ist bekannt PI3 und GPIO's und wird zu einer der  nächsten Versionen behoben werden.
Grüße


----------



## Knaller (24 März 2016)

Moin Edwin

Wieder keinen Schlaf gefunden? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blimaa (24 März 2016)

also betrifft das auch die I2C schnittstelle?


----------



## HausSPSler (24 März 2016)

nein die I2C und SPI gehen auf dem PI3, nur GPIO's sind unpässlich...
musst Sie natürlich wie beim Pi2 auch schon über sudo raspi-config anschalten...
1. Advanced Options:
  device tree anschalten
  I2C anschalten und die module laden
  SPI anschalten und die module laden
das ist nichts neues und nichts PI3 spezifisches wird aber gerne vergessen ;-)
Grüße


----------



## blimaa (25 März 2016)

Hi
Ja das hatte ich doch auch schon vergessen, aber ich denke diesmal habe ich alles (hoffe ich)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sollte aber alles eingeschalten sein

Na ja ich bleib mal dran, ist ja Ostern und am Osterstau Richtung Süden beteilige ich mich nicht 

Gruss blimaa


Nachtrag:
So I2C funktioniert wirklich 
Da war ja noch das mit der 7Bit und 8Bit Adressierung...
http://www.horter.de/blog/codesys-baugruppen-adressieren/

Sowei läufts ausser mit den Eingängen


----------



## spshugo (28 März 2016)

Wenn ich den Thread gerade sehe darf ich mal ganz blöd fragen, eigentlich sollte Google ja etliche Treffer ausspucken aber ich finde leider nichts dazu.
Wie sieht der Aufbau der Hardware mit dem Raspberry aus? Welche SPS Komponente brauche ich um etwas an den Raspberry anzuschließen? Wie kommuniziert der mit den Karten der SPS?


----------



## NetFritz (28 März 2016)

Hallo
https://www.google.de/#q=codesys+raspberry+pi
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## spshugo (28 März 2016)

Äh ja da hab ich auch schon gefunden dass "es" geht. Details sind leider gut versteckt.


----------



## HausSPSler (30 März 2016)

naja so gut versteck auch wieder nicht:
http://store.codesys.com/systeme/codesys-control-for-raspberry-pi-sl.html
Grüße


----------



## Mephistopheles (27 April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Codesys. 
Ich bin die pdf-Anleitung Schritt für Schritt durchgegangen und sollte dann irgendwann den Pi updaten.
Es steht in der Anleitung : "Nach Neustart hat CODESYS ein zusätzliches Kommando unter Tools -> Update Raspberry PI"
Dieses Kommando finde ich bei mir im Codesys nicht.
Verbindung zum Pi ist vorhanden und auch pingbar.
OS ist ein jungfräüliches Raspbian Jessie.

Für Ideen bin ich dankbar.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## HausSPSler (27 April 2016)

Hi,

du kannst das Kommando auch jederzeit selber hinzufügen (klar das Pi Package muss installiert sein):
1. Tools->customize
2. Add Command - Update Raspberry Pi

Grüße


----------



## Mephistopheles (27 April 2016)

Hi,

sieht gut aus. Ich kann es nur gerade nicht testen, da mein Pi zu Hause ist.
Den Punkt in Codesys konnte ich zumindest hinzufügen.

Morgen Abend werde ich testen, ob der Rest auch passt und dann auch hier Rückmeldung geben.

Schönen Gruß und besten Dank
Markus


----------



## Mephistopheles (29 April 2016)

... Super. Es lebt.

Ich danke Dir.

Mal schauen, wann die nächsten Fragen kommen ;-)


----------



## win2000 (5 Mai 2016)

Benutzt von euch jemand diese Karten für den Rasp:

http://raspberry-sps.de/sps-karten-fuer-raspberry-pi/

Das heisst, wenn ich diese "Karten" benutzen möchte, brauche ich einfach nur die "I2C Schnittstellenkarte und kann mir dann DI/DO Karten an den Rasp anbinden?


----------



## blimaa (5 Mai 2016)

Hi
ja ich benutze 3 Eingangskarten, 1 Ausgangskarte und 1Analog Ausgangskarte an einem Raspi mit Codesys drauf.
läuft alles am I2C Bus.
Es gibt von Horter und Kalb eine Bibliothek und auch Beispiele dafür. Schau mal auf der Internetseite bei Horter nach.
Gruss blimaa

Edit: Und ich benutze den Pegelwandler 3,3 Volt auf 5 Volt für den Bus.


----------



## win2000 (5 Mai 2016)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> ja ich benutze 3 Eingangskarten, 1 Ausgangskarte und 1Analog Ausgangskarte an einem Raspi mit Codesys drauf.
> läuft alles am I2C Bus.
> Es gibt von Horter und Kalb eine Bibliothek und auch Beispiele dafür. Schau mal auf der Internetseite bei Horter nach.
> ...



Es sind zwar immer die Karten beschrieben, mehr aber nicht. Wie das "Gesamtsystem" funktioniert, dass finde ich nicht.

Ich nehme an, man braucht dann also die I2C Platine + eben die entsprechenden DI / DO Karten die man eben benötigt?


Die Versorgungsspannung für die "Feldgeräte" brauchen das gleiche Potential wie die Rasp Versorgungsspannung oder?


----------



## blimaa (8 Mai 2016)

Hi
Ja ich beziehe alles vom selben Netzteil. Ich habe ein Netzteil mit 5V, 12V und 24V Ausgang.
Damit speise ich den Pi (5V), die Digitalen Karten (5V), die Analog Ausgangskarte (12V) und mein LED Strip (24V).
Da  der PI nur 3.3V an den GPIO's hat, benutze ich auch den Pegelwandler  beim I2C Bus. Dieser wird ja direkt auf die GPIO's am Pi draufgesteckt  und danach fahre ich zu den I2C Karten. Ist dann sozusagen ein  dezentraler Aufbau meiner Ein- und Ausgängen. Mit dem I2C Bus kann ja  man doch ein paar Meter fahren.
Die 5V und GND beim Pegelwandler muss man ja einspeisen, somit werden die 5V nicht vom PI bezogen.
Gruss blimaa


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 Juli 2016)

Wie komme ich denn an das neuste Package um das Laufzeitsystem auf dem Pi zu aktualisieren ? Mein Auswahlfenster bleibt leer. Kann auch keine .deb Datei finden.


----------



## HausSPSler (6 Juli 2016)

Hallo Markus,

eigentlich sollte wenn beim Package installieren alles geklappt hat das Debian Packet hier liegen:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUsername>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\codesyscontrol_arm_raspberry_V3.5.8.10.deb"
kannst du mal dort schauen? (ich gehe davon aus das du den Standardpfad beim installieren des Package belassen hattest wie er eingestellt war)

Grüße


----------



## Lars Weiß (7 Juli 2016)

Genau an diesem Ort fehlt mir die Datei. Aber ich habe die .package mal mit 7-Zip geöffnet und mir die Datei von Hand raus kopiert. Ich tippe mal an fehlende Rechte.


----------



## uzi10 (1 September 2016)

gibts es jetzt schon eine Möglichkeit KNX einzubinden? über KNX Stick oder KNX Lan Gateway?


----------



## HausSPSler (1 September 2016)

Hi,
wäre mir nicht bekannt. (Damit meine ich was in IEC Code implementiertes....")

Grüße


----------



## uzi10 (2 September 2016)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre mir nicht bekannt. (Damit meine ich was in IEC Code implementiertes....")
> 
> Grüße



wäre toll, wenn dies mal programmiert wird. seit jahren fragen die leute danach ...
wago spsn können das auch und auch zb fhem fürn rapsi... muss doch eine lösung geben?


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 September 2016)

uzi10 schrieb:


> wäre toll, wenn dies mal programmiert wird. seit jahren fragen die leute danach ...
> wago spsn können das auch und auch zb fhem fürn rapsi... muss doch eine lösung geben?



Ja dann, hau rein. Protokoll besorgen und in die Tasten hauen.


----------



## Knaller (3 September 2016)

Moin
Es gibt da eine Software nennt sich EIBD.  Einen Nachfolger gibt es auch KNXD.   Diese stellen verschiedene Schnittstellen zur Verfügung.    leider kenne ich mich mit API oder SOCKETS  nicht aus.     Ist alles beschrieben.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendrik (12 Oktober 2016)

Moin Moin,

ich habe gestern mal nach langer Zeit mit dem RPi und Codesys rumgespielt. Bin seit einiger Zeit im Besitzt einer PiCam V2. Nur habe ich das Exempel von CodeSys ausprobiert. Videostreaming im WebBrowser funktioniert einwandfrei. Jetzt zur SPS. Hier kann ich sobald ich das Exempel rein Lade und mich auf der Visu einlogge nur ein Single Picture ausführen. Fehlermeldung lautet beim Stream das die Video.htm nicht gefunden werden konnte. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich SPS-Seitig anpassen muss?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab!

MfG
Hendrik


----------



## wat84 (12 Oktober 2016)

> Please note that, depending on the version of the „RPi_Cam_Web_Interface“ and the contained Apacheinstallation, the default path changes from „/var/www/“ zu „/var/www/html/“. If applicable, this path must beadapted in PLC_PRG in line 3.



Aus der First Steps PDF. Hilft?


----------



## Hendrik (13 Oktober 2016)

Hey Danke bin gestern Abend leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen es auszuprobieren, dies wird sich aber heute Abend denke ich ändern! Melde mich sobald ich schlauer bin


----------



## Hendrik (13 Oktober 2016)

Moin wat84,

leider führt das nicht zur Lösung. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Freu mich über weitere Hilfe!

MfG Hendrik


----------



## wat84 (13 Oktober 2016)

Jetzt steht bei dir im ersten Parameter bei SysFileCopy kein video.htm mehr. Warum?
Und hast du den tatsächlichen Pfad mal nachgeschaut?


----------



## Hendrik (13 Oktober 2016)

Wo finde ich den Pfad?


----------



## Hendrik (13 Oktober 2016)

Hallo, so ich habe eine Lösung gefunden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hendrik (27 Oktober 2016)

*Problem gelöst! - Das Gerät musste aktualisiert werden!*
Hallo Freunde!
ich habe ein Problem....
Ich habe Codesys aktualisiert und jetzt funktioniert rein garnichts mehr-.-

Codesys findet mehrer Bibs nicht mehr... hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? hätte ich etwas berücksichtigen müssen?

MfG Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (28 Oktober 2016)

genau, das muss man immer machen wenn man mit neuer CODESYS Version arbeiten will / Projekte aktualisieren oder auch CODESYS Store Beispielapplikationen verwenden will.
hier die FAQ's :
http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5641&p=10083#p10083
Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (15 Januar 2017)

seit der 3.5.10.0 Version kann der CODESYS Raspberry PI auch als Profinet Slave unter einem ProfinetMaster "gehängt" werden...!

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (16 Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen HausSPSler,

ist es in naher Zukunft geplant einzelne Tasks Hardwarekernen zuzuweisen? Der PI hat ja einen Vierkernprozessor.

Ist die Lizenz wegen Profinet teurer geworden? bei 50€ muss man sich echt überlegen im privatem Bereich weiterhin auf Codesys in Verbindung mit dem PI zusetzen...

Grüße Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Januar 2017)

Hi,
ja in der Tat steht das auf der Roadmap einzelne Tasks den Kernen zu zuordnen... Termin ist aber noch nicht fix.
Zu dem anderen kann ich nichts beitragen - ich bin für die Technik .... ;-)
Grüße


----------



## CastorTroy (24 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

warum hat sich der Preis auf 50€ erhöht??? :-?
Hätte ich das gewusst, dann hätte ich bei 35€ noch zugeschlagen... 
Bin jetzt nämlich mit der Testphase für mein Smart Home soweit fertig und wollte mir erst nach der Testphase die Lizenz kaufen... 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2017)

CastorTroy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum hat sich der Preis auf 50€ erhöht??? :-?
> Hätte ich das gewusst, dann hätte ich bei 35€ noch zugeschlagen...



Hätte ich gewusst, dass Du noch Jungfrau bist, hätte ich mir mehr Zeit genommen.
Hatte ich gewusst, dass Du mehr Zeit hast, hätte ich meine Strumpfhose ausgezogen. 

Mal ernsthaft, will lange kann man sich wegen 15 EUR aufregen?


----------



## Hendrik (5 April 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich nutze den Raspberry PI 3 in Verbindung mit einem TouchScreen von Waveshare (Model 7Zoll C http://www.waveshare.com/wiki/7inch_HDMI_LCD_(C) ). Der Touch funktioniert in Verbinungd mit dem aktuellem Raspbian Image wunderbar. Trotzdem habe ich ein Problem mit Codesys und der WebVisu. Abundzu hängt sich der Touch komplett auf wenn ich auf der WebVisu eine Schaltfläche benutze. Kennt jemand auch solche Probleme? Danach lässt sich die Visu nur noch mit einer Maus bedienen. Meine Vermutung ist, das der Touch Treiber aussteigt, warum auch immer. Es lässt nämlich der ganze PI nur noch per Maus und Tastatur steuern... 

Folgende Hardware steuere ich über Codesys an. I2C Hardware von Raspberry-SPS und einen RFID lese gerät über SPI. Die WebVisu wird in Chromium (aktuellste Version) aufgerufen. Das Projekt wurde auch mit der aktuellsten Codesys / Raspberry Version erstellt und Kompiliert.

Freue mich über alle Informationen =)
Grüße Hendrik

Problem gefunden es lag daran wie ich das Display verbaut hatte dies habe ich wohl zu gut gemeint  

Wer also ein Top Display für seine Automatisierung sucht ist mit Waveshare gut beraten =)

MfG
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik (12 Mai 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich bin gerade mal wieder bei einer Automatisierungsaufgabe mit dem Raspi =) folgendes Problem habe ich - sobald ich den rPi Reboote kommt die Visualisierung nicht wieder? Ich muss erst einmal bei Codesys mit Verbinden.... ( Bootaplication ist drin). 

Kann man ohne Lizenz keinen Neustart durchführen? (weil man ja sonst einfach alle 2h rebooten könnte)

MfG Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Mai 2017)

Hi Hendrik,
das muss gehen auch ohne Lizenz!
Will CODESYS dann einen komlpetten download machen wenn du dich einloggst nach dem reboot, nein oder ?
Dann mal ins SPS log schauen.
Alternativ:
Schau mal wenn du dich per SSH einloggst was im log steht hier:

cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (12 Mai 2017)

Moin HausSPSler,

komme per ssh nicht mehr drauf und auch nicht über FTP. Ping von Windows geht aber noch. 

Ein einfaches Geräte auswählen in CoDESYS reicht aus danach geht alles wieder 

MfG Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Mai 2017)

Hallo Hendrik,

hast du ssh enabled?
So ca. seid einem halben Jahr ist per Default in den RaspberryPi.org Images disabled
*Attention:*

You need to activate ssh if you use current SD Image from
RaspberryPI.org
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/page/2/?fish#a-security-update-for-raspbian-Pixel

Wenn es natürlich was älteres ist.. dann muss es was anderes sein.
Grüße


----------



## Tiktal (12 Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich mir nun die ganzen 30 Seiten reingezogen habe... komme ich wieder ins grübeln, ob ich mich auch mal am Raspy probiere.
Da ich zwei Wagos hier in Betrieb habe mit Codesys 2, würde es sich ja anbieten die Daten der beiden einzusammeln (UDP? Modbus?) und die deutlich schicker Visu des Raspy mit Codesys 3 zu nutzen. 
Schick wäre nun:
- OneWire am Raspy anzuschließen, die Daten an die Wagos zu senden
- den Raspy vielleicht noch als Datenlogger zu nutzen, da meine Controller über keine SD Karte verfügen.
- vielleicht noch irgendeine Funkgeschichte ebenfalls am Rapsy anschließen und die Daten in den Wagos verarbeiten.

Möchte den PI nur zum darstellen der Visu nutzen und als Schnittstelle zu anderen Systemen. Die Logik soll bei den Wagos bleiben.

Geht das was ich mir vorstelle? Denke ja, muss mich nur umfassend dazu einlesen.

Gruß Onno


----------



## HausSPSler (13 Mai 2017)

Hi Onno,
jep klar, das geht und machen ganz viele genau so wie du es vorhast..

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (15 Mai 2017)

Moin HausSPSler,

ja ich habe ssh an komme vor dem neustart auf auf der System, ohne Änderungen vorzunehmen =) Immer wenn ich die Spannung entferne (stecker ziehen) komme ich nicht mehr drauf und muss
bei Codesys einmal nach der Hardware suchen dannach funktioniert alles wie gehabt.

habe mal die log Info für dich - vll kannst du dazu ein paar allgemeine dinge noch los werden damit wir was damit anfangen können =) 


```
Linux version 4.9.24-v7+ (dc4@dc4-XPS13-9333) (gcc version 4.9.3 (crosstool-NG crosstool-ng-1.22.0-88-g8460611) ) #993 SMP Wed Apr 26 18:01:23 BST 2017

********* CoDeSysControl DEMO VERSION - runs 2 hours*********


machine: armv7l
timer resolution: 1nsec

=======================================================================
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=4, pszInfo= CODESYS Control V3
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=5, pszInfo= Copyright (c) 3S - Smart Software Solutions GmbH
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=6, pszInfo= <version>3.5.10.20</version> <builddate>Mar 13 2017</builddate>
=======================================================================
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>CM</cmp>, <id>0x00000001</id> <ver>3.5.10.20</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>CmpMemPool</cmp>, <id>0x0000001e</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>CmpLog</cmp>, <id>0x00000013</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>CmpSettings</cmp>, <id>0x0000001a</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysFile</cmp>, <id>0x00000104</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTimer</cmp>, <id>0x00000116</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTimeRtc</cmp>, <id>0x00000127</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTime</cmp>, <id>0x00000115</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTask</cmp>, <id>0x00000114</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysTarget</cmp>, <id>0x00000112</id> <ver>3.5.10.20</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysSocket</cmp>, <id>0x00000111</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysShm</cmp>, <id>0x00000110</id> <ver>3.5.10.10</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysSemProcess</cmp>, <id>0x00000119</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysSemCount</cmp>, <id>0x00000139</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysSem</cmp>, <id>0x0000010f</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysProcess</cmp>, <id>0x0000010e</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysOut</cmp>, <id>0x0000010b</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysMutex</cmp>, <id>0x0000013a</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysMsgQ</cmp>, <id>0x0000010a</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysModule</cmp>, <id>0x00000109</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysMem</cmp>, <id>0x00000108</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysInternalLib</cmp>, <id>0x00000107</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysExcept</cmp>, <id>0x00000103</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysEvent</cmp>, <id>0x00000102</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysEthernet</cmp>, <id>0x0000011c</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysDir</cmp>, <id>0x0000011b</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysCpuHandling</cmp>, <id>0x00000101</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= System: <cmp>SysCom</cmp>, <id>0x00000100</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpWebServerHandlerV3</cmp>, <id>0x00000072</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpWebServer</cmp>, <id>0x00000071</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpVisuServer</cmp>, <id>0x00000057</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpVisuHandler</cmp>, <id>0x00000054</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpUserMgr</cmp>, <id>0x00000061</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpUserDB</cmp>, <id>0x00000064</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpTraceMgr</cmp>, <id>0x00000070</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpSrv</cmp>, <id>0x0000001c</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpSocketCanDrv</cmp>, <id>0x00005f0d</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpSchedule</cmp>, <id>0x00000019</id> <ver>3.5.10.20</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpRouter</cmp>, <id>0x00000018</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpRetain</cmp>, <id>0x00000017</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpRasPi</cmp>, <id>0x00000089</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpPlcShell</cmp>, <id>0x00000128</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpOpenSSL</cmp>, <id>0x00000033</id> <ver>3.5.10.10</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpOPCUAStack</cmp>, <id>0x0000008d</id> <ver>3.5.10.20</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpOPCUAServer</cmp>, <id>0x00000124</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpOPCUAProviderIecVarAccess</cmp>, <id>0x00000126</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpNameServiceServer</cmp>, <id>0x00000016</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpNameServiceClientIec</cmp>, <id>0x0000011d</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpNameServiceClient</cmp>, <id>0x00000015</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpMonitor2</cmp>, <id>0x00000032</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIoMgr</cmp>, <id>0x00000012</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIoDrvIec</cmp>, <id>0x0000005a</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIecVarAccess</cmp>, <id>0x00000060</id> <ver>3.5.10.20</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIecTask</cmp>, <id>0x00000011</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpIecStringUtils</cmp>, <id>0x0000007f</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpGwCommDrvTcp</cmp>, <id>0x00000010</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpGateway</cmp>, <id>0x0000000f</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpFileTransfer</cmp>, <id>0x0000005e</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpEventMgr</cmp>, <id>0x0000005b</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpEL6751CanDrv</cmp>, <id>0x00005f0b</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpDynamicText</cmp>, <id>0x00000051</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpDevice</cmp>, <id>0x0000000e</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCryptMD5</cmp>, <id>0x0000006a</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCoreDump</cmp>, <id>0x00000083</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCommunicationLib</cmp>, <id>0x0000000c</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCodeMeter</cmp>, <id>0x0000007a</id> <ver>3.5.10.20</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChecksum</cmp>, <id>0x0000000b</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCharDevice</cmp>, <id>0x00000300</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChannelServer</cmp>, <id>0x0000000a</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChannelMgr</cmp>, <id>0x00000009</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChannelClientIec</cmp>, <id>0x0000005d</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpChannelClient</cmp>, <id>0x00000008</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAATypes</cmp>, <id>0x00004006</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAATimer</cmp>, <id>0x00004016</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAATickUtil</cmp>, <id>0x00004010</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAATick</cmp>, <id>0x00004009</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAAStorage</cmp>, <id>0x0000007e</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAASerialCom</cmp>, <id>0x00004012</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAASegBufferMan</cmp>, <id>0x00004019</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAASdoServer</cmp>, <id>0x00004017</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAASdoClient</cmp>, <id>0x00004011</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAARealTimeClock</cmp>, <id>0x00004014</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAANetBaseServices</cmp>, <id>0x00004018</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAAMemBlockMan</cmp>, <id>0x00004003</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAAFile</cmp>, <id>0x00004008</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAADTUtil</cmp>, <id>0x00004013</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAACanL2</cmp>, <id>0x00004004</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAACallback</cmp>, <id>0x00004001</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAABehaviourModel</cmp>, <id>0x00004015</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpCAAAsyncMan</cmp>, <id>0x00004007</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBlkDrvUdp</cmp>, <id>0x00000007</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBlkDrvTcp</cmp>, <id>0x00000030</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBitmapPool</cmp>, <id>0x00000050</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBinTagUtilIec</cmp>, <id>0x0000005c</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBinTagUtil</cmp>, <id>0x00000004</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpBACnet</cmp>, <id>0x00000400</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpAsyncMgr</cmp>, <id>0x0000005f</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpAppForce</cmp>, <id>0x00000074</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpAppBP</cmp>, <id>0x00000073</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpApp</cmp>, <id>0x00000002</id> <ver>3.5.10.10</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= <cmp>CmpAlarmManager</cmp>, <id>0x0000007c</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=24, pszInfo= Call CH_INIT...
1494825429: Cmp=CmpRouter, Class=16, Error=0, Info=19, pszInfo= <instances>7</instances> router instances configured, first parallel router offset <offset>8</offset>
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=25, pszInfo= CH_INIT done
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=26, pszInfo= Call CH_INIT2...
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOpenSSL, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Using OpenSSL 1.0.2j  26 Sep 2016.
1494825429: Cmp=CmpChannelServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= <NumOfChannels>4</NumOfChannels> channels available, each of the size <BufferSize>100000</BufferSize> Bytes
1494825429: Cmp=CmpChannelMgr, Class=1, Error=0, Info=2, pszInfo= Running as network server
1494825429: Cmp=CmpChannelMgr, Class=1, Error=0, Info=1, pszInfo= Running as network client
1494825429: Cmp=CmpBlkDrvUdp, Class=1, Error=0, Info=6, pszInfo= Network interface: <ipaddress>127.0.0.1</ipaddress>, subnetmask <subnetmask>255.255.255.0</subnetmask>
1494825429: Cmp=CmpRouter, Class=1, Error=0, Info=4, pszInfo= Network interface <interface>ether local</interface> at router <instance>0</instance> registered
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=27, pszInfo= CH_INIT2 done
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=47, pszInfo= Call CH_INIT201...
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOPCUAServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= ********************** Starting OPC UA Server! *************************

1494825429: Cmp=CmpOPCUAServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= **************************************************************
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOPCUAServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo=         OPC UA Server
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOPCUAServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo=     URL:    opc.tcp://raspberrypi:4840
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOPCUAServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo=     URL:    opc.tcp://127.0.0.1:4840
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOPCUAServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= **************************************************************
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOPCUAServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Provider CODESYS_DefaultProvider with Version 0x3050a00 registerd at the OPC UA server.
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=48, pszInfo= CH_INIT201 done
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=28, pszInfo= Call CH_INIT3...
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOpenSSL, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Component CmpOpenSSL opened the certificate store!
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOPCUAServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Provider CmpOPCUAProviderIecVarAccess with Version 0x3050a00 registerd at the OPC UA server.
1494825429: Cmp=CmpCodeMeter, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= WIBU CmCompact version: 1.7.3445.0 - Build=9.12.2015
1494825429: Cmp=CmpCodeMeter, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= --- CodeMeter detected [0]: SN=32767-1038576378, Version=1.18, Chip=0, Rev=0
1494825429: Cmp=CmpCodeMeter, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= [0] -     FirmCode=0, ProductCode=0
1494825429: Cmp=CmpCodeMeter, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= [1] - (*) FirmCode=5000304, ProductCode=0, Features: 0x0
1494825429: Cmp=CmpCodeMeter, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= [2] - (*) FirmCode=5000304, ProductCode=0, Features: 0x0
1494825429: Cmp=CmpBlkDrvTcp, Class=1, Error=0, Info=6, pszInfo= Local network address: <ipaddress>127.0.0.1</ipaddress>
1494825429: Cmp=CmpRouter, Class=1, Error=0, Info=4, pszInfo= Network interface <interface>BlkDrvTcp</interface> at router <instance>1</instance> registered
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=29, pszInfo= CH_INIT3 done
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=74, pszInfo= Call CH_INIT_SYSTEM_TASKS...
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=75, pszInfo= CH_INIT_SYSTEM_TASKS done
1494825429: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=30, pszInfo= Call CH_INIT_TASKS...
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOpenSSL, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Component CmpWebServer opened the certificate store!
1494825429: Cmp=CmpRouter, Class=1, Error=0, Info=1, pszInfo= Setting router <instance>0</instance> address to <address>(0001)</address>
1494825429: Cmp=CmpRouter, Class=1, Error=0, Info=1, pszInfo= Setting router <instance>1</instance> address to <address>(2ddc:7f00:0001)</address>
1494825429: Cmp=CmpOpenSSL, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Component CmpApp opened the certificate store!
1494825430: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Allocate area: app=Application, area=0, size=1773759, type=0xfe9f, addr=0x0x76a47000
1494825430: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Allocate area: app=Application, area=2, size=12705, type=0x0120, addr=0x0x91975f8
1494825430: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Allocate area: app=Application, area=3, size=4203066, type=0x0040, addr=0x0x76644000
1494825430: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Allocate area: app=Application, area=4, size=1048576, type=0x0043, addr=0x0x76544000
1494825431: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Allocate area: app=Application, area=5, size=1048576, type=0x0043, addr=0x0x76444000
1494825431: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= IEC|Dynamic: <cmp>IECVisualization</cmp>, <id>0x0000100c</id> <ver>3.5.10.20</ver>
1494825431: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= IEC|Dynamic: <cmp>OnlineLicenseManager</cmp>, <id>0x0000100d</id> <ver>3.5.10.0</ver>
1494825431: Cmp=CmpOPCUAProviderIecVarAccess, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Valid license found for OPC UA IecVarAccess provider.
1494825431: Cmp=CmpOPCUAProviderIecVarAccess, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= IecVarAccessProvider. New Symbols available: Trying to reconnect to symbols.
1494825431: Cmp=CmpOPCUAProviderIecVarAccess, Class=16, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= IecVarAccessProvider. New Symbols available: Reconnect done.
1494825431: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=1, Error=0, Info=7, pszInfo= Retains matched to bootproject of application [<app>Application</app>]
1494825431: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=1, Error=0, Info=6, pszInfo= Bootproject of application [<app>Application</app>] loaded
1494825431: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=16, Error=0, Info=3, pszInfo= application=<app>Application</app>, codeid=<codeid>{6943814a-00000000-00000000-00000000}</codeid>
1494825431: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=16, Error=0, Info=4, pszInfo= application=<app>Application</app>, dataid=<dataid>{e6a0ef21-00000000-00000000-00000000}</dataid>
1494825431: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=31, pszInfo= CH_INIT_TASKS done
1494825431: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=32, pszInfo= Call CH_INIT_COMM...
1494825431: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=33, pszInfo= CH_INIT_COMM done
1494825431: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=32, pszInfo= Call CH_INIT_FINISHED...
1494825431: Cmp=CmpApp, Class=1, Error=0, Info=10, pszInfo= Application [<app>Application</app>] started
1494825431: Cmp=CM, Class=16, Error=0, Info=33, pszInfo= CH_INIT_FINISHED done
1494825431: Cmp=CM, Class=1, Error=0, Info=34, pszInfo= CODESYS Control ready
1494825431: Cmp=IECVisualization, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Visuinitialization starting.
1494825432: Cmp=IECVisualization, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= Visuinitialization done.
1494825432: Cmp=CmpWebServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo= **************************************************************
1494825432: Cmp=CmpWebServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo=             Web Server
1494825432: Cmp=CmpWebServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo=       Root directory : $PlcLogic$/$visu$
1494825432: Cmp=CmpWebServer, Class=1, Error=0, Info=0, pszInfo=       Host :       raspberrypi
```


MfG Hendrik


----------



## Tiktal (15 Mai 2017)

Besten Dank für die Bestätigung Edwin.

Nun heißt es lesen


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Mai 2017)

Hi Hendrik,
na gut, paar Hinweise noch zur Fehlersuche: 

Wenn die SPS Runtime nicht mehr zu finden ist im CODESYS scan:
1. per shh einloggen und mit *top *schauen ob die Runtime noch läuft und auch schauen wie die Auslastung des Prozesses ist (sollte nicht 100% sein!!!--> Endlosschleife in der Applikation?)
2. dann einen *cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log *ausführen in dem Logfile müssten man sehen ob Absturz der Application was auch immer...!

wenn bei 1. oder 2. rauskommt 100% Prozessorload oder auch Applikationsabsturz/Exception, dann die Bootapplikation weglöschen -> dazu *sudo -s* ausführen 
und dann in */root/PlcLogic/Application/* die Files weglöschen.
Ab 3.5SP11 (Juli) kann man das auch oben in CODESYS tun, siehe Screenshot.

zusätzlich wird ab 3.5SP11 auch die Plcload Überwachung per Default aktiviert sein (/etc/CODESYSControl.cfg): 

*[CmpSchedule]*
*ProcessorLoad.Enable=1*
*ProcessorLoad.Maximum=95*
*ProcessorLoad.Interval=5000*

damit in Überlastsituationen die SPS gestoppt wird (das mit CODESYSControl.cfg) + zusätzlich noch
das Konfig File gesplittet (User Teile und den Config Teil) sein so das man nicht immer seine Änderungen (Serial Com usw...) die man dort eingetragen hat, beim Update verliert.

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (16 Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen Edwin,

Leider führt beides nicht zum gewünschtem Erfolg. CPU Auslastung liegt bei < 20%.

Aber danke für deine Informationen - wieder was dazu gelernt =)

Ich glaube aber das Problem gefunden zu haben - ich arbeite mit "SysProcessExecuteCommand2" um einige Sachen auszulesen. Wenn ich einfach so die Spannung abziehe startet die Visu zu mehr als 90% nicht mehr. Jetzt habe ich einen Neustart Befehl auch über "SysProcessExecuteCommand2" eingebunden und alles funktioniert wunderbar.

Woran kann das liegen? kann man hier irgendwas gegen unternehmen?

MfG Hendrik


----------



## mnuesser (12 September 2017)

Thread nochmal aus der versenkung heb!

Ist es egal, welche Entwicklungsumgebung ich zum Programmieren des Rasp (32bit vs. 64bit) verwende?
Oder gibt es bei der 64bit Variante irgendwelche vorteile?


----------



## HausSPSler (12 September 2017)

Hallo Markus,

-der einzige Vorteil den die 64Bit Version hat, sind das auch ganz große CODESYS Projekte bearbeitet werden können (da kommt bei der 32Bit Version gelegentlich OUT_OF_MEMORY in Windows)
-64Bit CODESYS wenn man das mit PI Projekt in Simulation betriebt kommt auch noch ein Fehler (Simulations mode wenn man einen PI auf dem Tisch hat macht auch keinen so wirklichen Sinn)
-> also im Prinzip geht einfach beides.

Grüße


----------



## mnuesser (17 September 2017)

Danke HausSPSler,
ich bleibe mal bei der 64bit Version 

Noch eine Frage, wenn im LOG "runtime licensed" steht,
dann ist alles richtig lizensiert, oder sagt der das auch im Demo Mode?

Ich frage nur, weil ich mehrere Pi's aufgesetzt hatte vor einem Jahr, leider habe ich mir nicht gemerkt,
auf welchem die gekaufte Lizenz ist


----------



## HausSPSler (17 September 2017)

ja, genau dann passt es.
Grüße


----------



## mnuesser (17 September 2017)

super, beim ersten direkt glück gehabt


----------



## Hendrik (2 Oktober 2017)

Moin ich habe mir gerade auch eine Lizenz gekauft. Habe diese wie im YouTube Video hinzugefügt. 

Wie bekomme ich die jetzt auf den RPi?

Mfg 
Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (2 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Hendrik,
ähm.. du meinst das hier?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTr9oO9OAy8
Wenn du es so aktiviert hast wie in diesem Video, dann ist die Lizenz auf dem Pi und alles ist gut!

*Bitte nicht vergessen die Lizenz zu sichern!*
Am besten das CMLicenseNew.WibuCmRaU mit dem CODESYS File Browser auf deinen PC sichern, damit kannst du dann diesen Pi auch nach einer SD Karten Neuinstallation wieder Rezensieren.

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (5 Oktober 2017)

Okay ja habe es genauso gemacht nur mein Log zeigte weiterhin an , dass ich eine Demo Version nutze. Ich werden Versuchen heute Abend mal auf dem RPi nachzuschauen! 

MfG Hendrik =)


----------



## HausSPSler (6 Oktober 2017)

Hi ,
das  SPS Log zeigt am Anfang  nach dem Starten immer "Demo" auch wenn der Pi lizensiert ist, die Lizenz wird ja dann zyklisch gecheckt,
wenn du im Logger schaust muss dann auch eine Meldung kommen ''runtime licensensed'
Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (13 Oktober 2017)

Moin, wo finde ich den Logger?


----------



## Hendrik (13 Oktober 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich habe ein weiteres hoffentlich kleineres Problem, und zwar habe ich jetzt ein python skript, welches mir dauerhaft Werte Ausspuckt und nicht immer neu gestartet werden kann. Wie bekomme ich solche Werte in die PLC?

Grüße Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (13 Oktober 2017)

Hi,

habe es selber noch nicht verwendet aber hier mal ein Link:
Netvars mit Python 

https://sourceforge.net/projects/pynetvars/?source=typ_redirect
Vermutlich wird auch shared Memory gehen, dazu gibt's ein Beispiel im CODESYS Store das allerdings nur einen C Beispiel enthält kein Python.

Was willst du genau machen, vielleicht gibt's ja noch ne andere Möglichkeit.
Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (14 Oktober 2017)

Moin habe es hinbekommen, 

mache es jetzt über Modbus. Folgender Artikel hat mir sehr geholfen. ModbusMaster ist Codesys

https://florianmai.de/2015/08/17/modbus-kommunikation-mit-raspberrypi-und-pymodbus/

Danke für diese Vielen Möglichkeiten ans Codesys Team!
Kann man demnächst vll noch MQTT als Bib mit ausliefern?

MfG Hendrik


----------



## mnuesser (1 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin in der nächsten Ausbaustufe meiner Heim-Visu...
Wenn ich nun in mein Projekt ein "Trend"-Control reinziehe
bekomme ich beim übersetzen folgenden Fehler:


```
[FATALER FEHLER] visuelemtrace, 3.5.11.20 (system): TrendFbTraceGeneratedCodeCallbackLocal: The trend element requires a version of the library VisuTrendStorageAccess containing support for reading from the trend buffer.                Kompilierung abgeschlossen -- 1 Fehler, 0 Warnungen
                Übersetzung abgeschlossen -- 0 Fehler,  0 Warnungen : Bereit für Download
```

was muss ich da nun tuen...?


----------



## HausSPSler (2 November 2017)

Hi,
hast du alles in aktueller Version?
-Pi Device im Gerätebaum? (Rechtsclick und Gerät aktualisieren)
-Compilerversion aktuell und Visuprofil

Grüße


----------



## mnuesser (4 November 2017)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du alles in aktueller Version?
> -Pi Device im Gerätebaum? (Rechtsclick und Gerät aktualisieren)
> -Compilerversion aktuell und Visuprofil
> ...


Hatte über den Package Manager in 3.5 SP11 Patch 1 schon das Raspberry Paket für Patch 2 gezogen...
damit ging der Trend halt nicht...

Hab jetzt mal das Projekt nach deiner Anleitung in Patch 2 geöffnet und aktualisiert,
jetzt klappt auch der Trend.
Danke nochmal...


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

mit 3.5SP12 wird nun auch das Sense Hat von RaspberryPI.org unterstützt.
Dazu findet man Treiber und eine Beispiel Applikation bei den "Examples"...

+ weil viele immer User fragen: Wie kommt man von python an die Variablen der CODESYS SPS:
Hier ein Beispiel. (Pyhton OPCUA Client passend zum CODESYSOPUA Beispiel Projekt das mit dem Pi mit ausgeliefert wird:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNEAiRywtT0


Viele Grüße


----------



## blimaa (12 Januar 2018)

Hi
Ich wollte mal wieder was an meinem Raspberry Pi machen. Nun habe ich einen neuen Laptop, darum musste ich zuerst Codesys neu installieren etc.
Nun war es doch, dass bei Projektumgebung (Popup am Anfang) dass man dort seine Bibliotheken updaten lassen kann (oder auch nicht). Nun war doch dort immer ein "OK" Button?!
Ich kann allerdings nur die gewünschte Version anklicken. Aber der Button ist nicht mehr da.



Was mache ich den da wieder falsch???
Gruss blimaa


----------



## HausSPSler (13 Januar 2018)

Hi,
nichts glaub, was hat denn dein Notebook für ne Auflösung?
Grüße


----------



## blimaa (13 Januar 2018)

Hi

Auf dem Laptop 2880x1920 und auf dem externen Monitor 1650x1080. Sieht auf beiden gleich aus.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HausSPSler (15 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
hm... muss sicherheitshalber nachfragen, ist das die aktuelle Version 3.5SP12?
Grüße


----------



## blimaa (15 Januar 2018)

Hi

Ja ist Version 3.5Sp12. Letzte Woche bei Codesys heruntergeladen.


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Januar 2018)

Wir versuchen es zu reproduzieren und dann hoffentlich zeitnah zu beheben.
Danke für die Info.
Grüße


----------



## blimaa (16 Januar 2018)

Hi
Super besten Dank. 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hendrik (23 Januar 2018)

Moin Moin,

ich habe gestern zeit gefunden mich mit OPCUA auf dem Rpi zu beschäftigen. Leider Vermisse ich das PythonSkript Beispiel. Wo kann man dieses finden / einsehen?
Außerdem ist mir gestern aufgefallen das die NodeId so extrem lang ist, kann man die Verkürzen? also dieses |var|CODESYS.... weglassen?

Beste Grüße und weiter so! 
Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Januar 2018)

Hallo Hendrik,

hier liegen zwei Beispiel PythonSkripte eins zum browsen der Items/Variablen

https://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6247&p=19932#p19932

das zweite "simpleclientRaspi.py" ist das Beispiel, dass zum OPCUA Beispiel Projekt passt
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\3.5.12.0\Examples\OPCUA.Project"

Grüße


----------



## Hendrik (24 Januar 2018)

Moin,
danke erstmal für deinen Tipp. 
Wie kann ich denn eine OPC Var von mit Python schreiben. Gibt es hierfür auch ein Beispiel?
Grüße Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik (2 Februar 2018)

Moin, ich melde mich mal wieder hier mit einem anliegen =)

ich bin jetzt Besitzer von einem Meter WS2812B mit 144 LEDs.
https://tutorials-raspberrypi.de/raspberry-pi-ws2812-ws2811b-rgb-led-streifen-steuern/
Ich würde diese gerne einzeln ansteuern. 
Folgende Idee:
Ein Array [1..144] of DWORD für die einzelnen Farben die ich gerne in einem Zyklus an ein Python Script senden kann. OPC UA ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste variante... aber auch die beste / schnellst hierfür?

was meint ihr?

MfG
Hendrik


----------



## HausSPSler (5 Februar 2018)

Hallo Hendrik,
zu deiner Frage von weiter oben OPCUA Client in Python:
Anbei das Beispiel welches eine Variable schreibt über den OPCUA Client.
Wichtig: 
das Python Skript als Pi User ausführen nicht als "root"
python3 simpleclientRaspi.py

Grüße


----------



## StephanJ (9 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit beschäftige ich mich mal wieder mit dem Raspberry und Codesys darauf. Ich kämpfe derzeit mit einem Netzwerk Problem. Hängt mein Pi in meinem WLAN kann ich micht sofort verbinden und auch ein Program auf die Steuerung laden. 
Verbinde ich den PI aber per Kabel geht es nicht. Ich habe eine feste IP Adresse im korrekten Adressraum vergeben. Ich kann den PI pingen und umgekeht. Alle Funktionen unter Option Tools/Update Raspberry Pi funktionieren. Ich kann also die Runtime aufspielen und auch die SystemInfo herauslesen. Eine SSH Verbindung funktioniert. Wenn ich aber im CoDeSys Control... Netzwerk durchsuchen nutze, wird die gestartete Runtime nicht gefunden. Leider bin ich nicht so der Linux Netzwerk Spezialist, vielleicht übersehe ich da auch noch etwas?

Ich nutze die Runtime V3.12.5.0 in einem CoDeSys 3.5 SP12 (64Bit) aus einer Win7 VMWare heraus.


----------



## HausSPSler (9 Februar 2018)

Hi,
was du immer machen kannst in solchen Fällen, die IP Adresse des PI's als Gateway Adresse eintragen (dann umschalten auf das neue Gateway) und dann über des Gateway des Pi scannen...
denke dann wird es funktionieren.
Grüße


----------



## StephanJ (10 Februar 2018)

Super, das funktioniert. Trotzdem muss ich mich irgendwann mal mit dem Netzwerk Problem auseinander setzen.


----------



## StephanJ (15 März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da noch einmal eine Frage zur Zykluszeit eines CoDeSys Kernals auf einem standart PI Raspian (RaspberryPi 3). Ich habe eine Zeit von 2ms eingestellt und es scheint alles zu funktionieren. Läuft das System dann wirklich so schnell oder wird einfach kein Fehler erzeugt. Es handelt sich ja auch leider nicht um ein RealTime Betriebssystem.


----------



## HausSPSler (15 März 2018)

Hallo,
das hängt natürlich von deinem Projekt ab,
aber der PI3 kann prinzipiell schon auch locker schneller auch <1ms Tasks. 
Du kannst den Jitter und eine Tasklaufzeiten im Taslmonitor kontrollieren... siehe Screenshot

Wenn man Echtzeit benötigt sollte man einen rt_preemt gepatchten Linux Kernel verwenden.

Grüße


----------



## holgermaik (16 März 2018)

Hallo
Ich hänge seit ein paar Tagen an folgendem Problem und finde keine entsprechende Lösung.
Ich rufe im Event "OnMouseClick" den Standarddialog Numpad mit Variable schreiben auf.
Im Event " OnDialogClosed" wird dann die Variablenbearbeitung fortgesetzt.  Soweit so gut.

Ich schaffe es nicht auszuwerten ob der Benutzer "OK" oder "ESC" im Dialog Numpad betätigt hat.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Dialogresult von Numpad auszuwerten oder muss ich einen eigenen Dialog kreieren? Da könnte ich einen Rückgabewert definieren.
Holger


----------



## StephanJ (17 März 2018)

Hallo und nochmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden das meine I2C Devices - ein MPU9150 und eine MD25 H-Brücke furchtbar langsam sind. Die Frage ist ob ich diese noch beschleunigen kann. 

Orginal:
Wenn ich mir meinen Task so anschaue, läuft der richtig schnell. Bei einer Intervall Zeit von 12ms zeigt mir die Tasküberwachung Zykluszeiten von ca60µs an. Reduziere ich die Interval Zeit z.b. auf 10ms springt die Zykluszeit dann auf ca17000µs. Am aufgerufenen Programm selbst, scheint das nicht zu liegen, da ich bereits ein anderes, fast ohne Code getestet habe, auch hier zeigt sich selbiges Problem. In dem Programm lese ich einen I2C Gyroskop aus und steuere eine H-Brücke an. Beides I2C Geräte. Es gibt eine Visu, aber die läuft mit 100ms sehr langsam und wenn ich die wegnehme ändert sich das Verhalten nicht.


----------



## HausSPSler (20 März 2018)

Hi,
du könntest mal die I2C Geschwindigkeit "pimpen" , denke aktuell steht die auf 400000...
http://www.mindsensors.com/blog/how-to/change-i2c-speed-with-raspberry-pi
Für einen Test mal:
sudo nano /etc/init.d/codesyscontrol
                echo bcm2708_i2c.0 > /sys/bus/platform/drivers/bcm2708_i2c/unbind
                echo *400000 *> /sys/module/i2c_bcm2708/parameters/Baudrate
                echo bcm2708_i2c.0 > /sys/bus/platform/drivers/bcm2708_i2c/bind
hier mal hoch drehen auf *1000000*...

Grüße


----------



## StephanJ (20 März 2018)

Das hab ich jetzt mal versucht, ändert jedoch scheinbar nichts an den langsamen Zykluszeiten. Ich habe jetzt für MD25 und MPU9150 einen seperaten Task definiert. Die Zeiten sind beim MD25 fast 25ms und der MPU liegt bei 6ms. An diesen zwei Tasks hängt jetzt kein Programm mehr. Ich baue gerade einen SelfBalancing Robot. Der steht auch mittlerweile und seit ich die Tasks separiert habe funktioniert die Regelung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KZBrpMK6gM. Ich finde aber gerade die MD25 H-Brücke echt langsam. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Laut Dokumentation kann der MD25 I2C Kommunikation bis zu 100khz. Ich muss mir nochmal den Treiber anschauen. Vielleicht liegt ja hier das Problem.

Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, das die Zykluszeit des MD25 massiv zunimmt, nachdem die CPU in den RUN geht. In den ersten tausend Zyklen steigt die Zeit fast linear auf die hohen Werte? Ich habe den Treiber des MD25 selbst geschrieben. Könnte es hier einen Fehler geben der zu einem Anstieg der Zykluszeit führt? Ich habe die XML Datei entsprechend der Anleitug angepasst und eine library geschrieben welche die Methoden AfterReadInputs und BeforeWriteOutpus enthält.


----------



## Deep Blue (12 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade auf einem Rapi3 mit aufgesteckten PiFace 2 dem PiFace irgend eine Funktion zu entlocken. Aber es passiert rein gar nichts. Ich habe auf dem Raspi alle möglichen Updates durchgeführt und CoDeSys installiert. Weiterhin habe ich in der Config den SPI gestartet. Aber mit meinem eigenen wie auch den Beispielprojekten sehe ich kein Signalwechsel, sofern ich einen der 4 Taster drücke oder aber eine Brücke zu GND anklemme.

Habt Ihr noch einen Tipp was ich probieren könnte? Muss ich vielleicht noch etwas aktivieren oder nachinstallieren?

Danke!

Update: Mein Pi erkennt wohl das PiFace nicht "No PiFace Digital board detected (hardware_addr=0, bus=0, chip_select=0)."


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Mai 2018)

Hi,
in der Tat, da gibt’s ein Problem mit der SPI Geschwindigkeit (seit Stretch)
Du musst am SPI Master die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren (Default ist 4000000)


Grüße


----------



## Deep Blue (12 Mai 2018)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Was mich stutzig macht ist, das ich unter Linux nun mal testen wollte ob es an CoDeSys oder dem PiFace liegt. Erst dort habe ich dann die Fehlermeldung bekommen. Das bedeutet aber auch, das unter Linux selber das PiFace nicht erkannt wird. Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Deep Blue (12 Mai 2018)

Man muss auch in der spi.py unter Linux eine Änderung einfügen, indem man hier den SPI von der Geschwindigkeit vorgibt 

(Pfad: usr/lib/python2.7*[bzw. python3]*/dist-packages/pifacecommon/spi.py)

 # create the spi transfer struct
        transfer = spi_ioc_transfer(
            tx_buf=ctypes.addressof(wbuffer),
            rx_buf=ctypes.addressof(rbuffer),
            len=ctypes.sizeof(wbuffer), _#Komma nicht vergessen!!!_
*speed_hz=ctypes.c_uint32(100000)* 
        )


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

mal eine Frage an die Codesys-Experten:
Ist Codesys auch auf einem Siemens IoT 2040 lauffähig?
Das Teil basiert auf einem Intel Quark SoC kostet ca. 200€ und ist - meines Erachtens - für Homeautomation eigentlich deutlich besser geeignet als ein Raspi.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## HausSPSler (31 Mai 2018)

Hallo Blockmove,
Ja dafür gibt es auch eine Runtime:
https://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-iot2000-sl.html
Grüsse
Edwin Schwellinger
3S Smart Software Solutions


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2018)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> Ja dafür gibt es auch eine Runtime:
> https://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-iot2000-sl.html
> Grüsse
> ...




Cool 
Muss ich mal bestellen, installieren und unserem Siemens-Vertiebler vorführen.
Codesys3 auf Siemens-Hardware für insgesamt 300€

Besten Dank Edwin

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Knaller (29 Juni 2018)

HALLO

Auf der Light & Building wurde etwas von KNX als Bus System erwähnt. 
Wird dies auch auf dem Raspberry verfügbar werden ?






Nur mal so gefragt.  Das würde einen lang gehegten Wunsch erfüllen 

mfg  Knaller


----------



## HausSPSler (30 Juni 2018)

Hallo Knaller,
geplant ist das für 3.5SP14 also Ende Jahr aber nicht vergessen bei der Lösung muss man
-KNX Stack ist nur für IP geeignet
-man braucht dann daher ein IP <->TP Gateway wie z.B. ABB IPR/S 3.1.1 oder ähnliche.
Grüße


----------



## Knaller (30 Juni 2018)

Hallo Edwin

Erstmal Danke für die Info.
Ich finde es erstaunlich wie viel Energie du in unsere Unterstützung steckst.  Du bist ja fast rund um die Uhr im Einsatz.

Ich hoffe für dich das die "Oberen" das merken unbd entsprechend honorieren.

MFG Herbert


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juli 2018)

Knaller schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich wie viel Energie du in unsere Unterstützung steckst.  Du bist ja fast rund um die Uhr im Einsatz.



Der Einsatz verdient wirklich mal ein ganz dickes Lob!
3S kann sich wirklich glücklich schätzen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## uzi10 (4 September 2018)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hallo Knaller,
> geplant ist das für 3.5SP14 also Ende Jahr aber nicht vergessen bei der Lösung muss man
> -KNX Stack ist nur für IP geeignet
> -man braucht dann daher ein IP <->TP Gateway wie z.B. ABB IPR/S 3.1.1 oder ähnliche.
> Grüße



Geht das jetzt erst ab SP14? Weil Codesys auf seiner Seite damit wirbt? Oder geht der Stack schon?


----------



## Knaller (4 September 2018)

Moin
Geht schon für die Win Version.   Für die SL Müssen wir noch warten 

Ein Beispiel wäre schön.   
Gruss Knaller


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HausSPSler (11 September 2018)

Hallo,

noch ein Nachschlag:

Wir sind gerade bei der Registrierung des Geräts (=wie devdesc) und der DCA (= wie angepasster Device Editor). 
Das hat leider nicht zeitgleich zum Release mit SP13 geklappt – die KNX braucht eben auch ihre Zeit dafür.
Sollte ab Oktober aber auf knx.org verfügbar sein.

Grüße


----------



## gerribaldi (2 November 2018)

Hi,

gibt es hier schon Neuigkeiten?

Gruß
gerribaldi


----------



## HausSPSler (6 November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

die ETS App für CODESYS ist jetzt im KNX-Shop!

https://my.knx.org/shop/product?product_type_category=etsapps&product_type=codesys-knx

So nun sollte man loslegen können, was nun noch fehlt sind die CODESYS SL Produkte, Raspberry PI usw... das gibt es ab 3.5SP14 Release - Dezember
man kann aber mit Control Win schon mal anfangen ( 32Bit Version dazu installieren, wenn man die 64Bit variante von CODESYS installiert hat)
Wie bereits schon mal geschrieben es braucht zusätzlich ein:
IP <->TP Gateway wie z.B. ABB IPR/S 3.1.1 oder andere sind sicher auch möglich.

Grüße


----------



## Portsmouth73 (19 November 2018)

Wie wärs denn wenn ihr den Thread aus dem Simaticteil des Forums in irgendwas Allgemeines verschiebt oder in die anderen Teile des Forums kopiert?


----------



## gerribaldi (29 November 2018)

Hab mir gestern auf der SPS/IPC mal grob erklären lassen, wie ich das KNX "Gerät" in CoDeSys reinbekomme und dann auch konfiguriere. Dass habe ich daheim auch soweit hinbekommen. Testweise habe ich auch mal ein paar Dinge angelegt und teilweise auch Variablennamen zugewiesen.

Leider habe ich aber keine Ahnung, wie ich nun die XML-Datei welche ich mit CoDeSys erzeuge in mein ETS-Projekt bekomme. Kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen bzw. kurz erklären was ich auf ETS-Seite machen muss?

Das Plugin habe ich in der ETS installiert....

Vielen Dank.

Grüße
gerribaldi


----------



## Knaller (29 November 2018)

Moin
Melde dich im deutschen Codesys Forum an.  Geht auch über Tapatalk.   Da wurde Vieles erklärt.   Liegt auch eine Kurzanleitung ab.
Sollte ein Media Fehler auftreten. Must du eine neue Linie auf machen mit IP Struktur.      


Gruss Knaller


Gesendet von meinem Lenovo TB-X103F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerribaldi (30 November 2018)

Knaller schrieb:


> Melde dich im deutschen Codesys Forum an.


....auf diese Idee hätte man ja auch mal selber kommen können :roll:

Hab dort alles gefunden was ich brauche und es auch erfolgreich importiert bekommen. Danke noch mal....

gruß
gerribaldi


----------



## uzi10 (17 Dezember 2018)

werden Wago SPSn mit ECockpit das auch mal beherrschen oder ist dass zu gewinnmindernd? Wäre total geschickt, wenn die SPS das direkt verwerten könnte!


----------



## Tom... (12 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich wollte ja schon lange mal Codesys auf einem Pi installieren... heute soll es so weit sein...
Aber welches nehme ich??? Pi SL oder Pi MC SL???
Macht das einen "wesentlichen" Unterschied, oder "muss" ich MC SL auf meinem Pi 3 B 1.2 verwenden, weil er 4 Kerne hat?
Weiß da jemand hier schnellen Rat?
Danke
Gruß Tom


----------



## HausSPSler (13 Januar 2019)

Hallo Tom,
die Multicore Version zu nehmen ist für die neueren Pi's optional,
sprich man kann auf den Pi's die mehrere Kerne haben die Multicore Runtime verwenden oder aber die "alte" single Core Runtime.


> "muss" ich MC SL auf meinem Pi 3 B 1.2 verwenden, weil er 4 Kerne hat?


nein du kannst also beides nehmen.
Bei Multicore kann man zusätzlich in CODESYS festlegen was auf welchem Core läuft siehe Screenshots.
Grüße


----------



## Deep Blue (14 Januar 2019)

Hallo, bitte steinigt mich nicht wenn die Antwort evtl. in eines der 361 Posts versteckt ist und ich nochmal frage.

Aktuell nutze ich den Raspi 3 mit einem Piface. Nun benötige ich aber nicht mehr nur digitale IO's sondern auch analoge wie zb 0-10 V oder 4-20 mA. Evtl. auch Pt100/1000. Eben was der SPS Markt so hergibt. Gibt es dafür auch eine Aufsteckkarte bzw. eine dezentrale Pheripherie?


----------



## Tom... (14 Januar 2019)

Gibt's. Z.B. bei: http://raspberry-sps.de/sps-karten-fuer-raspberry-pi/ als 0..10V
einfach mal die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl anwerfen


----------



## uzi10 (15 Januar 2019)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Hallo, bitte steinigt mich nicht wenn die Antwort evtl. in eines der 361 Posts versteckt ist und ich nochmal frage.
> 
> Aktuell nutze ich den Raspi 3 mit einem Piface. Nun benötige ich aber nicht mehr nur digitale IO's sondern auch analoge wie zb 0-10 V oder 4-20 mA. Evtl. auch Pt100/1000. Eben was der SPS Markt so hergibt. Gibt es dafür auch eine Aufsteckkarte bzw. eine dezentrale Pheripherie?



Vielleicht hilft dir Pixtend weiter!


----------



## Deep Blue (15 Januar 2019)

Für welche, die hier vielleicht auch Bedarf haben, UNIPI sieht auch interessant aus.


----------

